# Bay Area in Pictures



## fieldsofdreams

This is my first post ever for Skyscraper City, and this is probably the best place for me to start. My name is Anthony, I have lived in Manila from birth until after my 18th birthday, and I now live in the San Francisco Bay Area. You may have known me through other forums, but I am here in a completely blank slate, ready to make a bold statement, especially in photography.

My photography tends to focus on Urban and Suburban life, and considering that I live north of the Golden Gate Bridge -- Novato, to be exact -- I consider San Francisco as my playground, a place where I get inspiration for the future of sustainable urban growth and development. Image topics tend to be on transportation, building views, highway and traffic views, and the occasional bad signage on a shop window. For my debut, here are some of the photos I've taken lately on a trip to Fisherman's Wharf on my way to tutoring (yes, I am a statistics and math tutor on the side, on top of being a student).


















































































And here's potentially one of the things that I'll truly focus on:










Note: all pictures are taken by yours truly, and there are over 18,000 images in my collection that I am going to share here over time. For any questions, comments, or suggestions on what you'd like me to show you, leave them below.


----------



## openlyJane

Great. I love San Francisco.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Thanks, Jane. However, that's just the beginning of a long string of photos I've taken over time. I will even share suburban pics from around my region to complement Sam Francisco's urban landscape in the future.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice shots from San Francisco; and welcome to SSC forums :cheers:


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Thanks, Christos! By the way, you've racked up so many posts over that period of time? Dang, makes me think how I'll keep up with users that have tens of thousands of posts! Maybe these iPad and Android apps will work with me to reach that faster than before (given that I'm using my iPad and phone nearly all the time).


----------



## Student4life

Great pics . Keep them coming !:cheers:


----------



## Taller Better

Welcome, Anthony! :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever

welcome to our forum, anthony! Your photos are great and please keep them coming!

I was in SF couple weeks ago and I just love this beautiful and sexy city and I'm planning to go back for more next year.

I also have a SF photo thread in this section, please check it out. 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1544049


----------



## Linguine

thanks for sharing your great photos....:cheers2:


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Thanks for all your kind words of support! I will indeed work my best to add photos in here as much as possible.

And by the way, here's my project in the works: www.anthonynachor.com - specifically, I am working on my galleries, in which I am adding even more transit photos for sharing and discussion.

Yellow Fever: I will have a good look at your SF collection as soon as possible and tell you which places I've visited by foot or by transit. And which place did you enjoy the most on your trip?


----------



## fieldsofdreams

*You Choose: City or Suburb?*

I have nearly *19,000* images in my Photobucket albums, and I'm wondering which among these pictures you want me to post on this particular thread. Choose up to three so that I can rename this thread soon:

Urban (San Francisco):









Urban (Oakland & Berkeley):









Urban (San Jose):









Suburbia (Marin County):









Suburbia (Napa County):









Suburbia (Santa Clara County):









Suburbia (Sonoma County):


----------



## Yellow Fever

I personally would like to see all your photos and you can take all the time you need to post them all here and just rename this thread to something like "My photos of the Bay Area". But if I really have to pick three, they would be the SF, Oakland and SJ.

Btw, only mods and admins can change the thread title, so just let me or TB know when you are ready!


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Yellow Fever: I could do that, but it's a huge collection that I might end up splitting the thread into two (Urban and Suburban Bay Area) or four (San Francisco, Oakland, San Jose, and Suburbia) since it's like 1,700 images on San Francisco alone, plus over 500 for Oakland and San Jose (each) and over 200 for the rest (with Marin County leading at over 500). It's like... Hmmm, what would be a best plan to showcase the immense collections?

Plus, that's just one part of like 28 sub-albums under my album network, with a huge collection on Bay Area transport alone. If you want to see the extent of the collection, check out http://photobucket.com/anthonynachor (I have upgraded my account to Photobucket's beta version, so feel free to get lost in the huge collection) and see what we can plan on. I'd love to share my photos and participate a lot in here. (Edit: trying to get the right link!)


----------



## Yellow Fever

fieldsofdreams said:


> Yellow Fever: I could do that, but it's a huge collection that *I might end up splitting the thread into two (Urban and Suburban Bay Area) or four (San Francisco, Oakland, San Jose, and Suburbia)* since it's like 1,700 images on San Francisco alone, plus over 500 for Oakland and San Jose (each) and over 200 for the rest (with Marin County leading at over 500). It's like... Hmmm, what would be a best plan to showcase the immense collections?


I'm actually doing something like that for the 2,000 plus photos I took in SF. Beside the thread of the general urban SF, I've also created two other threads of SF's Japantown and Chinatown in the Japan and the China forums respectively. I actually even have enough images to open another thread of the little Italy in SF if I want to.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

See, Yellow Fever, that's my idea: splitting up my albums into several sub-albums that it's hard to decide what the pattern might be because I travel so frequently around the Bay Area that I call Marin County my home and the rest of the region my playground, given the fact that I actually live here.

So, I'm thinking of either doing Urban & Suburban Bay Area, or the three major cities and suburbia... It's so hard to choose when you have a massive album to play with.


----------



## Yellow Fever

I'm sure whatever you want to do would be fine with us.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

All right, Yellow Fever. What's your name by the way so that I will call you by your name instead of username? So, with that... I will show my urban collection here, with a suburban collection in a separate thread.

How do I view (and love) San Francisco? Let me show you in pics:

Ghirardelli Square:









Pacific Heights, from the foot of Hyde Street:









If you think San Francisco has only one large shopping mall (Westfield San Francisco Centre), then you're in for a big surprise: San Francisco has two large shopping malls, with Stonestown next to my university being the other mall (note: Borders has since been replaced by Sports Authority):


















Being a major Financial Center, San Francisco, at one point in its history, had its own stock exchange that rivaled New York and Chicago. However, it's now closed, and the former Pacific Coast Stock Exchange is now home to a fitness club:









San Francisco is a uber gay-friendly city, and it is more than just The Castro District. Check this out along Polk Street: a bar that welcomes gay patrons with open arms (thanks to gay flags outside):









Union Square may be a focal point for San Francisco, but if you're after parks, then The Palace of Fine Arts is a great place for a stroll:









You've seen City Hall and the Library. Now, here's what's inside the San Francisco Public Library - Main:


















And, finally, here's the ultimate reason I love the City: the Bay and its views.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Continuing my debut week here on SSC, here are some photos of Marin County where I currently live. Listed as the highest-income county in California--and the 17th in the United States, with a median household income (2010) of $89,268--the county is blessed with natural beauty on the doorstep to San Francisco. From the Golden Gate Bridge (yes, it's the boundary and one of the few ways to travel between San Francisco and Marin County) to Point Reyes National Shoreline, Mount Tamalpais to Mission San Rafael, Marin County is a world away from the urban jungle of San Francisco.

Here are some of the highlights:

San Rafael (County Seat):




































Novato:



























Corte Madera:


















San Anselmo:


















Sausalito:









Fairfax:









The (infamous) San Quentin Prison:









Ross Valley & Mount Tamalpais:


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Here's what a morning in September looks like heading out from Novato: low fog from overnight.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Made quite a huge accomplishment today, as I finally published a large gallery full of MUNI buses. Check out the full gallery list at www.anthonynachor.com/galleries.html - for the new pics, head to www.anthonynachor.com/muni-bus.html


----------



## Tourniquet

^^
Soooorry, the name is Turk Street! 
This is the place I meant.
http://goo.gl/maps/5EPNy


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Turk Street... Oh yeah, that's close to the Civic Center, Tenderloin, and City Hall. What about it?


----------



## fieldsofdreams

The Embarcadero, San Francisco

Ferry Building:










View of the Bay Bridge:










Pier 15, future home of The Exploratorium:










Alcatraz Landing:


----------



## fozzy

Great photos  they bring back good memories of my stay in SF back in november 2006!!!


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Awesome! What was your most favorite place during your San Francisco trip?


----------



## fieldsofdreams

This week, my university, San Francisco State University, is back in session for the Spring Semester. With it, thousands of students will be back carrying books, studying all around its lawns, library, and other possible spaces one can find. Last week, I went there, not only to enroll myself for a Friday class, but also for yet another photo session. And you wouldn't believe that this is still within the city limits of San Francisco, a city that is already tightly-packed space-wise!


----------



## Tourniquet

fieldsofdreams said:


> Turk Street... Oh yeah, that's close to the Civic Center, Tenderloin, and City Hall. What about it?


 Thank's, fieldsofdreams.
I'm probably going to San Francisco in december/january and I'm making some research of nice places to go out close to where I will be hosted.
Suggestions of great nightclubs are welcomed too. :lol:
Thank you, again!


----------



## Chadoh25

Very nice!


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Tourniquet said:


> Thank's, fieldsofdreams.
> I'm probably going to San Francisco in december/january and I'm making some research of nice places to go out close to where I will be hosted.
> Suggestions of great nightclubs are welcomed too. :lol:
> Thank you, again!


Oh ok. There are so many great places to see, visit, and enjoy. Since you wanted nightclubs and dancing, I'll find a day to dedicate a photo session just for that! 

And thanks, Chad! I'm very glad you like my latest collection. :hug:


----------



## Tourniquet

fieldsofdreams said:


> Oh ok. There are so many great places to see, visit, and enjoy. *Since you wanted nightclubs and dancing, I'll find a day to dedicate a photo session just for that!
> *
> And thanks, Chad! I'm very glad you like my latest collection. :hug:


 Thank you very much, you're one of the kindest forumer I saw here on ssc!!! Can't wait for that!!! :cheers:


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Tourniquet said:


> Thank you very much, you're one of the kindest forumer I saw here on ssc!!! Can't wait for that!!! :cheers:


No problem. I just want to help you out in any way possible, that's all. And I'm very sorry to hear about what happened in Santa Maria. Nightclubs here are pretty safe; just watch out for drunkards like after midnight here, as well as pickpockets.


----------



## Tourniquet

fieldsofdreams said:


> No problem. I just want to help you out in any way possible, that's all. And I'm very sorry to hear about what happened in Santa Maria. Nightclubs here are pretty safe; just watch out for drunkards like after midnight here, as well as pickpockets.


 Terrible tragedy. Even though it's about 4 thousand kilometers from where I live it got a sad atmosphere in my city during that day, and I believe in the whole country either. But in this time of sadness and sorrow we have to remember to enjoy people we love while they're still with us cause a tragedy like that in Santa Maria could happen anywhere, with anyone, so all this made a lot of people think about loving more and just forget grudge.
Thank you for your help and your support, my friend. kay:


----------



## fozzy

@fielsofdreams my favourite place was around the fishermans wharfe area and i strolled through the marina district to the exploratorium and loved it. Best thing i did was a cruise around the bay in fact i did that twice. And i loved the views from the top of the coit tower "good excersize walking up that hill " lol. I also love the atmosphere of chinatown


----------



## Taller Better

Me too! I loved Fisherman's Wharf! My favourite part of this beautiful city! :yes:

@Tourniquet, it has indeed been a sad day. My partner is Brazilian and we've been following it on Globo television.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

fozzy said:


> @fielsofdreams my favourite place was around the fishermans wharfe area and i strolled through the marina district to the exploratorium and loved it. Best thing i did was a cruise around the bay in fact i did that twice. And i loved the views from the top of the coit tower "good excersize walking up that hill " lol. I also love the atmosphere of chinatown


Oh, all right. Fisherman's Wharf indeed is a great place to walk around, especially during the day when you get to see wonderful views of Alcatraz, the Golden Gate Bridge, Marin Headlands, and, if you can peek a little far, Tiburon Peninsula. I've been there a few times myself, not for the shops, but for the lovely views. Maybe I'll do what SYDNEY does on his Urban Showcase albums and take people pics as well to show what's going on in the area when I revisit it again myself. Or perhaps I'll go to a new part of the City and get an entirely new set of views that this area can only offer... Hmmm... And oh yes, Coit Tower is great for its views too, but I haven't actually went to the top part of the tower for better views since I need to pay for it.

@TB oh yeah? What's your favorite part of the Wharf? I'd like to hear more from you too on this... My favorite part, actually is a little _after_ the Wharf, heading west towards Ghirardelli Square since I've already over indulged myself at Pier 39. Pier 41 is great for ferry watching, while Pier 45 has more seafood restaurants. Next time, I'll show you that there is actually a little bit of beach west of the famous Wharf, with better views of the Golden Gate Bridge if done right, as well as docked boats and ships, and yes, it is open to the public too.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

By demand, here we go: sure, we all know about Fisherman's Wharf, Piers 39, 41, and 45. But, did you know that there is actually one more pier that holds significant importance?

The Hyde Street Pier, at the foot of Hyde Street, near Ghirardelli Square, was the San Francisco dock for the Marin—San Francisco car and rail ferry service that predated the Golden Gate Bridge. In its heyday, it carried thousands of passengers and hundreds of cars per day on multiple trips, carrying them between Sausalito and Fisherman's Wharf. Unfortunately, with the Golden Gate Bridge, ridership fell over time, with the last trip operated in the 1950s. The Hyde Street Pier today is a loading dock for small fishing boats, as well as a mooring dock for historic ships.


----------



## christos-greece

For once again, great photos from Bay area


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Thank you for finally checking in here! I wanna ask: have you been to San Francisco before?


----------



## raider12

just fabulous stuff! My favorite city . I was just there again this past summer and have narrowed my retirement places to Novato, Petaluma or Sonoma and you captured a lot of Petaluma and Novato. I love all three cities but to be honest, i love the entire North Bay from the GGB up to Novato over to Napa. The most beautiful area in the country. thank you for sharing these. I am a lot older than you and am counting the days, months, years to retirement. I cant wait to live there. Since i was a kid i've wanted to live near SF and in another 8-10 years, i will be doing that.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

raider12 said:


> just fabulous stuff! My favorite city . I was just there again this past summer and have narrowed my retirement places to Novato, Petaluma or Sonoma and you captured a lot of Petaluma and Novato. I love all three cities but to be honest, i love the entire North Bay from the GGB up to Novato over to Napa. The most beautiful area in the country. thank you for sharing these. I am a lot older than you and am counting the days, months, years to retirement. I cant wait to live there. Since i was a kid i've wanted to live near SF and in another 8-10 years, i will be doing that.


Oh wow, really? We might end up being neighbors since I currently live in Novato, at the north end of Marin County. And yes, those three are lovely places to live in... Petaluma, I would say, is the most urbanized community of the three, given the number of shopping plazas in the city, and it will get a Target as well to ease the burden of shoppers who currently have to go to Novato to shop there. And, the downtown area is fabulous, especially along Petaluma Blvd and its nearby streets... the only thing is that Copeland Street Transit Mall does not have any shopping development right across it at the moment except for like a Dollar Tree and Grocery Outlet. Should you choose Novato, let me know so that I can help you with choosing a place.


----------



## Thebeekerham

fieldsofdreams said:


> I don't think there is a name called Main Street in South City... Do you refer to Grand Avenue or Miller Avenue? And La Quinta is just a short hop from SFO Airport, which, incidentally, is close to Grand Avenue.


Grand ... I just call it Main in old town spirit


----------



## fieldsofdreams

I see, Josh. Well, Grand Avenue sure is a great stroll, especially it is pretty compact for a downtown. :yes:

Let me do a bonus collection from South of Market that I've taken lately... This focuses on the recently-renovated Metreon Shopping Center, on the corner of Mission and 4th Streets, as well as nearby Yerba Buena Park and environs.


----------



## capricorn2000

pretty nice collection. you're covering a large area. do you also drive for long distances like San Jose? I'm guessing, starting from where you live in Novato, that will be more or less 70 miles?


----------



## fieldsofdreams

capricorn2000 said:


> pretty nice collection. you're covering a large area. do you also drive for long distances like San Jose? I'm guessing, starting from where you live in Novato, that will be more or less 70 miles?


Actually, I don't drive at all. I take transit wherever I go, and if I ever ride a car, it'd be someone else driving for me. I have basically covered most of the Bay Area, including San Jose (four visits so far), but getting there can be tricky since it could take me around 1.5 to 2 hours by car, double by transit. Plus, I've also been to other South Bay cities that are also part of Silicon Valley... Want me to do those collections too? It'll be, again, a large one... And I did all photo shoots for San Jose all alone.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Let me do yet another preview to my upcoming collection... Guess where this was taken:


----------



## openlyJane

^^Half Moon Bay?


----------



## fieldsofdreams

It's not in Half Moon Bay... But it's still in San Mateo County, though.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Here's part 2 of my South San Francisco stroll:


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Let me do a few bonus collections today!

Part 1: *Novato* is Marin County's second largest city, and its neighborhoods are primarily low-density housing, similar to South San Francisco. Here's a sample of a mostly residential community in the city: San Marin, located west of Downtown Novato, has a high school, a small shopping center, and hundreds of housing units that focus on Novato Boulevard, San Marin Drive, Sutro Avenue, and Simmons Lane.


----------



## Benonie

Clean suburbs are not my piece of cake, but I do like this building:


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Ah yes, that's the City Hall of South San Francisco. The one west of it (the one with a wood-like exterior) would be the city's main library. The fun part about it is, the building that says "South San Francisco Municipal Building" (on part 1) is actually the Parks and Recreation Department, not the City Hall as it implies.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 2 of my bonus series... let's return to the South of Market District, but I will also insert a new district: the *Financial District* has been the traditional business district of San Francisco for decades. Since the Gold Rush, San Francisco has become a hub of commerce in the West Coast, and what started as Montgomery Street as the traditional financial center, it has spread to nearby streets, from Pine and Bush, to Sutter and Drumm. The Financial District is home to the former headquarters of Bank of America (now in Charlotte) and the current headquarters of Wells Fargo Bank, as well as many other well-known financial institutions and overseas firms.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 3 of my bonus collection: coming home to Novato, I will introduce you to a small commercial area just north of my place: Ignacio, located right next to Highway 101, has three small shopping centers, with restaurants, grocery stores, and professional services. Along with that, restaurants, a gas station, and a convenience store lie right next to US-101 on Enfrente Road, providing a quick relief for commuters and travelers heading back from the Wine Country to San Francisco.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

My apologies if I haven't updated this for a few days... I have been busy doing a few things, including me being a new mod at another forum, and I've been working at a job site that required me to focus a lot -- on wiring.

So, let me do a batch of bonus collections: first up, the *South of Market* district of San Francisco, with a particular focus...





































@Capricorn, @Tourniquet, and for those who want to visit San Francisco, here's the place you might want to check in first: the *San Francisco Visitor Information Center*. Located on the concourse level of Powell Street Station (across from Westfield Shopping Center, close to the Powell Street Cable Car Turnaround), this is the one-stop place for everything you want to know about San Francisco and the Bay Area, from hotel information and travel guides, to maps and brochures. You can even get the *Muni Passport*, which will allow you to ride Muni for 1 day ($14), 3 days ($22), or 7 days ($28), as well as packaged tours to nearby regions and communities, from Napa Valley to Monterey Bay.

Personal advice: to get the best of San Francisco before arriving, consider getting the *San Francisco CityPass*. Not only you will get a 7-day Muni Passport, but also admission to five popular attractions (including your choice of either the Exploratorium or de Young Museum, and a Bay Cruise), saving you roughly $60 if purchased separately.














































Other locations where you can purchase the *Muni Passport* can be viewed here. 

If you're planning to continue on further to, say, Berkeley, Sausalito, Santa Rosa, or San Jose (especially for stays longer than a week), consider getting a *Clipper Card*: details can be viewed here. A benefit of using it would be less hassle fumbling for change when riding either the bus, ferry, streetcar, light rail, or BART, and transit agencies provide discounts for using it (up to 30% off regular adult fare); the big challenge can be locating where to load the cards. More information can be discussed on my Bay Area Transit in Images (link below).


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Bonus Collection, Part 2: here's one of my most favorite photo shooting spots in San Francisco, *Market & Powell*. Basically, this area has four streets that converge in the area, aside from Market Street and Powell Street: the other two include Cyril Magnin Street (short, three-block street) and Fifth Street (runs northwest-southeast through Townsend Street next to San Francisco Caltrain Station). Several reasons why I love taking photos at this particular area:

- People watching. Yes, it is where Powell Station is located, meaning thousands of people go through the area anytime of day... (of course, it does die down after midnight) and one can see the humanity in full force, from street dancers to the fashion-conscious.

- Abundant shopping choices. Need I say more?

- This is where I sometimes start or end my trip. I can choose either BART or Muni Metro to get to anywhere around the City and the East Bay.

- Architecture. Yes, this is one aspect that many people do not immediately recognize: some of the older structures in the area date back to the post-1906 Earthquake era, as well as a mixture of structures built between the 1960s and the present.



















Here's something people don't immediately recognize: the Pink Mustache. These are alternative taxis operated by Lyft, an on-demand ride-sharing service that allow commuters to get to anywhere they want in San Francisco, for fares that are around 20% cheaper than official taxis. (More information will be shared soon on Bay Area Transit in Images)


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Bonus collection, part 3: a walk through Market Street between the Financial District and South of Market...


----------



## openlyJane

I love San Francisco. When I visited we stayed on Seiner Street, but never did find the 'Mrs Doubtfire' house.

Only had a couple of days, but loved it; Golden Gate Park and the ocean.....


----------



## fieldsofdreams

openlyJane said:


> I love San Francisco. When I visited we stayed on Seiner Street, but never did find the 'Mrs Doubtfire' house.
> 
> Only had a couple of days, but loved it; Golden Gate Park and the ocean.....


Did you mean Steiner Street? Ah yes, Steiner is a lovely residential street, full of parks that line along its path (including Alamo Square, Alta Plaza, and Hamilton Square, among others), and its more beautiful parts include the Painted Ladies, Pacific Heights, and through to the Marina District, with gorgeous views of Marin County and the Bay.

As for the Mrs. Doubtfire House, here's the street corner you'll need to remember: Steiner & Broadway. The house number is 2640 Steiner Street, which is just north of Alta Plaza Park. And by the way, when my uncle drives, he sometimes uses Steiner as an alternate route to Van Ness Avenue when we cross town.


----------



## Thebeekerham

fieldsofdreams said:


> Let me do yet another preview to my upcoming collection... Guess where this was taken:


Pacifica?


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Thebeekerham said:


> Pacifica?


You got it! :applause: And it was my first time too visiting that gorgeous place all on my own!

What gave you the clue that it was Pacifica by the way?


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Taken right after some showers today: guess where this was taken...


----------



## capricorn2000

wow! you really travel around. Pacifica is kinda out of the way.
I can imagine the wind coming from the ocean is very strong and cold, right?


----------



## fieldsofdreams

capricorn2000 said:


> wow! you really travel around.
> I can imagine the wind coming from the ocean is very strong and cold, right?


I do travel around a lot... By bus, train, ferry, light rail... Most travel options I've already explored, but I truly want to do even more! And I prefer limited stop and express trip over local most of the time (unless there's no choice!) to get to where I want to go. Sometimes, if there's no choice, I choose the fastest possible way to get to my photo shoots.

Indeed, the winds from the north (your patch) have been blowing pretty hard here in the Bay Area, not only cooling down temperatures, but also dipping temperatures to a point that right now, temps are below 10C in most parts of the region.


----------



## Filandon

The coast around SF reminds me of the beautiful Portuguese coast, also the water temperature is about the same


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Filandon said:


> The coast around SF reminds me of the beautiful Portuguese coast, also the water temperature is about the same


Oh really? Which part of the Portuguese coast does the San Francisco coastline remind you of?


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Let's do another bonus collection today... This time, I will be focusing on a certain area of San Rafael, the county seat of Marin County: *Terra Linda* is a mainly residential area in the city, and it has a large commercial area focused around Freitas Parkway and Las Gallinas Avenue, called Northgate. The commercial "complex" contains a large shopping center, two outdoor malls, professional offices, a nearby medical facility (Kaiser), and a hotel. Northgate also includes a nearby industrial park east of US-101, with wide roads, auto repair shops, more professional offices, small eateries, and even a movie theater.

In this bonus collection, I will focus on Northgate -- on the western side of US-101, with the commercial areas.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Now, this is something that you might want to decide: which of these vantage points provide a best shot of San Francisco from a distance:

A) *Twin Peaks*, San Francisco (Mt. Davidson):










B) *Sausalito* (along Broadway):










C) *The Presidio* (San Francisco):










D) *Emeryville* (near the Marina):










E) On board a *Golden Gate Ferry* (Larkspur to San Francisco):


----------



## Filandon

fieldsofdreams said:


> Oh really? Which part of the Portuguese coast does the San Francisco coastline remind you of?



Specially the area around Lisabon, also the city has very much in common, the bridge, the hills, a beautiful bay, the cable car... both are great!


----------



## Kangaroo MZ

Why is it so clean and modern? :lol: stupid question i know...


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Kangaroo MZ said:


> Why is it so clean and modern? :lol: stupid question i know...


San Francisco has evolved into the city that it is today for a long time. It may have a Manhattan feel for its Financial District, but, thankfully, the City has been mostly spared from the freeways that would have been built if not for the Freeway Revolts that happened in the 1960s and 70s that resorted instead to building BART (without Federal funding) and expanding its bus, light rail, streetcar, and cable car networks. However, with that, congestion increased significantly... but, despite all that, it has one of the cleaner air of many other metropolitan cities in the United States.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Continuing my trek across San Francisco, focusing on Market Street...


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Climbing higher, my uncle brought me to Twin Peaks as he was retiring from his job...


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Descending from Twin Peaks, I walked around the *Castro District*, the hotbed of the LGBTQ (lesbian, gay, bisexual, transgender, and queer) community in San Francisco. What I've covered would be a small portion of the district, but with some interesting buildings, I'll cover it in small parts, as usual.


----------



## Benonie

Nice views from Twin Peaks! kay:


----------



## openlyJane

Great views from Twin Peaks. San Francisco is such a good sized, big city - manageable and very livable.


----------



## Cal_Escapee

capricorn2000 said:


> wow! you really travel around. Pacifica is kinda out of the way.
> I can imagine the wind coming from the ocean is very strong and cold, right?


^^Pacifica used to be the biggest bargain in residential real estate in the Bay Area: So close to the city, so beautiful and . . . so cheap. I can only assume the prices were so reasonable because much of the summer it's socked in with fog and somebody like me, with "seasonal affective disorder" (meaning I gotta have me some sun to be happy), would not thrive there.


----------



## Cal_Escapee

One can date this photo by the construction cranes and the progress on the projects beneath them.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Thanks, Benonie!



openlyJane said:


> Great views from Twin Peaks. San Francisco is such a good sized, big city - manageable and very livable.


What could beat a compact city of roughly 50 square miles, Mediterranean climate, with a long rich history, and that welcomes everyone regardless of gender, status, or ethnicity? San Francisco is, I believe, one of the most progressive cities in the United States, if not the world. I've learned to open myself up to what others' beliefs, norms, and cultures are here in this magnificent city, and you're right, it is a very desirable place to live in. It's like the housing (both rental and for sale) are in short supply while the demand is sky-high, pushing rental prices to the roof (on average now, at around $3,000).


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Cal_Escapee said:


> ^^Pacifica used to be the biggest bargain in residential real estate in the Bay Area: So close to the city, so beautiful and . . . so cheap. I can only assume the prices were so reasonable because much of the summer it's socked in with fog and somebody like me, with "seasonal affective disorder" (meaning I gotta have me some sun to be happy), would not thrive there.


I didn't know that... when has Pacifica been a bargain community for houses? And you're right that summers can be deceiving in that city because fog comes in directly from the Pacific Ocean that can make visibility poor along the Esplanade.


----------



## Cal_Escapee

fieldsofdreams said:


> when has Pacifica been a bargain community for houses?


In the 1990s it was--and I'm speaking compared to other Bay Area communities to the West of the Bay (San Mateo and Marin Counties).


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Cal_Escapee said:


> In the 1990s it was--and I'm speaking compared to other Bay Area communities to the West of the Bay (San Mateo and Marin Counties).


Interesting... also, in the 90s, has Marin real estate been that ridiculously expensive as it has been in the 2000s, with nowhere else to go but higher prices?


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 2: let me continue my tour of the Castro District in San Francisco...


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Bonus collection: guess from what vantage points these shots were taken from:

A)









B)


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Bonus collection, part 2: here's how I sometimes like viewing the city... From the middle of a street. From San Francisco:

At the foot of Market Street










Front Street, facing the Financial District


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 3 of my Castro walk: we will go into the depths of the Historic Castro District, focusing on Market & Castro, along with its nearby streets.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Bonus collection for today: I've been to the Bay Area's largest city, *San Jose*, at least three times. And with each visit, I've made new discoveries. Here's a small sample of what to expect when visiting the city:


----------



## Cal_Escapee

So the naked guys in the Castro really are gone since they passed the new law?


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Cal_Escapee said:


> So the naked guys in the Castro really are gone since they passed the new law?


Truthfully, I do not know. I don't frequent the Castro District to make a substantial conclusion on the new law preventing naked men to roam around the district, especially along Castro Street. On that walking trip, not once I have encountered a guy walking bare naked.


----------



## openlyJane

Thanks for the little tour around The Castro.

San Jose looks beautiful.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

openlyJane said:


> Thanks for the little tour around The Castro.
> 
> San Jose looks beautiful.


Thank you too! There's much more to it, and I'm going to do Part 4 of the walk right now.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Bonus collection: *The Village at Corte Madera* is, for me, the high-end shopping center of Marin County, with many unique stores, such as Apple, Microsoft, Nordstrom, Chico, and Abercrombie & Fitch, among others.


----------



## Thebeekerham

Hi Anthony! I know this is in the Castro District, but what exactly is it? I can see it's a former railline of some sort, but I have no idea for what. Thanks for this AWESOME thread - as always, you make me miss home.

Also, a personal request: I'm sure somewhere in your 100,000,000 million pictures you have some of Church Street Station. Please post?


----------



## techniques1200s

Thebeekerham said:


> Hi Anthony! I know this is in the Castro District, but what exactly is it? I can see it's a former railline of some sort, but I have no idea for what.


That's one of two old entrances (the other is across the street) to the Twin Peaks tunnel. It's how trains got into the tunnel before the market street subway was built and connected to it. It's been closed off for many decades now, and to my knowledge is only used now for maintenance access and by people sneaking into the tunnels to do graffiti (which used to be pretty common, but it's not as easy to get in nowadays). There's an abandoned subway station just a little beyond that entrance, that was used before the market street subway and Castro station was built. Now it's an emergency exit.


----------



## Thebeekerham

techniques1200s said:


> That's one of two old entrances (the other is across the street) to the Twin Peaks tunnel. It's how trains got into the tunnel before the market street subway was built and connected to it. It's been closed off for many decades now, and to my knowledge is only used now for maintenance access and by people sneaking into the tunnels to do graffiti (which used to be pretty common, but it's not as easy to get in nowadays). There's an abandoned subway station just a little beyond that entrance, that was used before the market street subway and Castro station was built. Now it's an emergency exit.



Thanks for that info! I figured it was somehow connected to the LR because the wire is still there. I can imagine it's not a pleasant place inside by any means.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Thebeekerham said:


> Hi Anthony! I know this is in the Castro District, but what exactly is it? I can see it's a former railline of some sort, but I have no idea for what. Thanks for this AWESOME thread - as always, you make me miss home.
> 
> Also, a personal request: I'm sure somewhere in your 100,000,000 million pictures you have some of Church Street Station. Please post?


That pic was actually an old portal that connected the overground Market Street railway (now the F Line) through the Twin Peaks Tunnel that ended up at West Portal for the Sunset and Ingleside Districts on the south side of the City. Those old streetcars would ascend and descend through those portals to connect Downtown from those outlying neighborhoods, and such streetcar lines as the J, K, L, M, and N are the descendants of today's MUNI Metro services.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

techniques1200s said:


> That's one of two old entrances (the other is across the street) to the Twin Peaks tunnel. It's how trains got into the tunnel before the market street subway was built and connected to it. It's been closed off for many decades now, and to my knowledge is only used now for maintenance access and by people sneaking into the tunnels to do graffiti (which used to be pretty common, but it's not as easy to get in nowadays). There's an abandoned subway station just a little beyond that entrance, that was used before the market street subway and Castro station was built. Now it's an emergency exit.


...that old station before the new Castro Station was built was actually called Eureka Station.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Here we go again, but I want to start with a somber note:

_Earlier, I went into doing one of my regular photo sessions, and when I entered a church and started praying, I uttered, 

"Am I truly worth living in this world as a photographer? Why do I have to struggle through all the madness of being harassed and bullied by my peers when I was younger for *ten years*? Do I truly have to give up my hopes and surrender myself to You, O Lord? I know that Spring is on its way, but I feel truly bitter like the harsh winter... and I just want to relay my sadness, anger, and grief to You. I truly want to find my happy place, yet I have not found it because I have not looked for it, nor I have the faith and confidence to find it... without You, I am nothing." 

I wept and cried as if I was really asking for a deep and sincere apology because I felt I was summoned to rebuild myself, become stronger, and build self-confidence that will help me succeed later on in life. I am less than a month away before my birthday, but I feel like I want to surrender everything I've got because I know that I am human... and I felt like there is something missing in me. I have consulted a few of my friends, and someone told me to go to a gym to ease my tensions. Another advised me to build my self-confidence because I already know what my path and outcome will be here. Still another told me to consult a therapist to help me deal with my long battle of being bullied. 

Let me tell you personally: being bullied in real life is extremely difficult, and I am willing to let it go once and for all. I know that it has been a part of me, but all of my friends reminded me that I don't need to bear through even more of its pains and sorrows... that's why my photography expresses everything I want to show: from my joys and strengths, to doubts and fears. I know I love to travel, but today's session was truly an emotional one that I felt like I was carrying a heavy luggage that I want to let go._

So, instead of doing Part 5 of the Castro District, I want to go straight to today's photo shoot, in Mill Valley. I have been wanting to do a photo session there for some time, yet I never expected that it will be really this lonely and deep for a photo shoot. This collection will focus on the church I visited (and ended up in me having an emotional breakdown): Our Lady of Mount Carmel Church. The Castro District sessions will resume tomorrow.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Earlier tonight, I went through an emotional roller coaster that truly scared me a lot, and fortunately, I recovered from it through laughter. Thank goodness. :laugh: The quote that made me laugh: from an independent talk show host, Norman Goldman, on his radio show on 26 February 2013, he asked his listeners where they get their news... and he pointed out something interesting.

*NewsMax, World Net Daily, Drudge Report: those aren't news. Those are propaganda for Exxon.* Sadly, many people subscribe to them for news.

Anyways, moving along: here's part 5 of my Castro walkabout.


















































































Now this is something I truly want to ponder on:


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Bonus collection: the *Ferry Building*, from another perspective.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Continuing my Castro walk (Part 6), I walked through 17th Street for two blocks before returning to the main crossing.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thanks for the newest updates; are also great


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Thanks, Christos! Just doing my best.

Day three of my birthday showcase: *Veterans Memorial Park*, City of Napa.


----------



## openlyJane

Happy Birthday FOD. How old are you now?


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Still a little early, Jane... I'll be 25 though in around 3 weeks.  But thank you for the early greeting!


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Here's Part 2 of my Palo Alto discovery... Still at *Stanford Shopping Center*.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Bonus collection: *Market & Montgomery (Financial District)*, San Francisco, foggy Friday. 










Guess what building is covered in fog in this picture:


----------



## aarhusforever

Awesome updates, my friend :cheers:


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Thanks, mate! :hug:

Day four of my birthday showcase: *Sausalito*, facing San Francisco Bay


----------



## openlyJane

We visited Sausalito, briefly, during our San Francisco trip. I reckon it would be a fantastic place to live.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

We'll take a break from my Palo Alto collection and do a series of mini-collections...

Part 1: *San Francisco State University*, on a bright winter day.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

openlyJane said:


> We visited Sausalito, briefly, during our San Francisco trip. I reckon it would be a fantastic place to live.


Indeed. It is a fantastic place to live since it's roughly 30 minutes from Downtown San Francisco, and with many homes that have spectacular views, house prices can be pricey. Even pricier would be homes in nearby Tiburon and Belvedere, with lovely views of San Francisco, Alcatraz, Angel Island, and the Bay. I have so many pics of Sausalito, I'll feature them soon... Stay tuned! :yes:

And, a little hint: Sausalito lies on the southernmost part of Marin County, the same county I live in… I live on the northern end of it.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Mini collections, part 2: *San Rafael* after sunset. One of the Mission Cities in California, San Rafael is not only the county seat of Marin County, but also the largest city, with Novato coming in a close second (57,400 versus 52,000). Its Mission (already featured) is one of the final missions built in the state, with the last one, Mission San Francisco de Vallejo, built in the City of Sonoma, some 25 miles northeast of San Rafael.


----------



## Xtartrex

SF is one great city to live or visit, I've been there a few times, I enjoyed from day one to the very last minute I was there, except for those vandals and homeless in the downtown at nightfall.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Xtartrex said:


> SF is one great city to live or visit, I've been there a few times, I enjoyed from day one to the very last minute I was there, except for those vandals and homeless in the downtown at nightfall.
> 
> Thanks for posting.


Indeed it's a great place to visit (or stay, if you have the money to do so!) since the region enjoys a mild Mediterranean climate (technically, we have microclimates), tons of natural beauty located very close to the city centers, tons of activities and events every month, and connectivity between the region and the rest of the world. We enjoy great views from the mountains, the Bay, and everything else in between, and San Francisco, in itself, is a very vibrant and diverse community that we accept all kinds of people.

So tell me, what was the most favorite place you've been to when you stayed in San Francisco? And tell me more about the vandals and homeless downtown… I actually am reading about them for Urban Anthropology at university.


----------



## Xtartrex

I'm a urban fanatic, I love booking in downtown hotels, specially those along Market Street or the closest to the bay area.

I used to live in San Diego, it was an 8 hour drive to SF(which I preferred to drive at night and arrive early in the morning, book in, find something to eat and go to sleep for some hours).

Everytime we took the trip we spent one whole week, so we had plenty of time to look around.

The attractions and places we visited during those trips are as follows:
1.-The bay area, including Alcatraz 
2.-The Warf and the Aquarium
3.-The Golden Gate area including Fort Mason and the Muir Woods
4.-Golden Gate Park and its many attractions
5.-The zoo
6.-Lombard Street is a most
7.-China Town 
8.-Some museums as part of a city pass
9.-and many many more...there's no "favorite place", SF as a whole is my favorite northern California city.

About the vandals and homeless I bumped into some of them asking for money and when I did not give them any, one turned a bit aggresive, in another ocassion my then one year old needed some milk, we went down to a market near the hotel, suddenly I found myself sorrounded by these vandals offering dope :lol:, urban stories come true.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Xtartrex said:


> I'm a urban fanatic, I love booking in downtown hotels, specially those along the Market Street or the closest to the bay area.
> 
> I used to live in San Diego, it was an 8 hour drive to SF(which I preferred to drive at night and arrive early in the morning, book in, find something to eat and go to sleep for some hours).
> 
> Everytime we took the trip we spent one whole week, so we had plenty of time to look around.
> 
> The attractions and places we visited during those trips are as follows:
> 1.-The bay area, including Alcatraz
> 2.-The Warf and the Aquarium
> 3.-The Golden Gate area including Fort Mason and the Muir Woods
> 4.-Golden Gate Park and its many attractions
> 5.-The zoo
> 6.-Lombard Street is a most
> 7.-China Town
> 8.-Some museums as part of a city pass
> 9.-and many many more...there's no "favorite place", SF as a whole is my favorite northern California city.
> 
> About the vandals and homeless I bumped into some of them asking for money and when I did not give them any, one turned a bit aggresive, in another ocassion my then one year old needed some milk, we went down to a market near the hotel, suddenly I found myself sorrounded by these vandals offering dope :lol:, urban stories come true.


:lol: You really are a true urbanite, like me! Where do you live now? And it's pretty interesting to see those homeless people offer you dope when you wanted some milk, eh? Plus, Lombard Street is a perennial favorite among visitors, but, did you know that—since you love going deep into urban territory—there is another, more crooked, street similar to Lombard? It's in Potrero Hill, but I still have not covered that area yet since it's close to a housing project (you know the feeling where you step into yet another world, with people staring at you because you are not from the area to start with)…

And by the way, the Bay Area is a pretty large region… so you went around Alcatraz or into Alcatraz and the prison museum? And you missed out on a brilliant attraction: the Golden Gate Bridge! Plus, you haven't been to Sausalito too? Perhaps we can meet up and I'll show you even more of the Bay Area, beyond what you might expect.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Day five of my birthday showcase: *Downtown Oakland*, from E 14th Street.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Back to my Palo Alto walkabout: Part 3 still focuses on *Stanford Shopping Center*.


----------



## Xtartrex

fieldsofdreams said:


> And by the way, the Bay Area is a pretty large region… so you went around *Alcatraz or into Alcatraz and the prison museum?* And you missed out on a brilliant attraction: the Golden Gate Bridge! Plus, you haven't been to Sausalito too? Perhaps we can meet up and I'll show you even more of the Bay Area, beyond what you might expect.
> 
> It's in Potrero Hill


We took a tour which included Alcatraz and its museum. 
We did not missed the GGB, that's a big MUST SEE, and as part of my very personal things I do when in SF, it's to cross the bridge on foot.
I also always drive through the Baybridge.

Maybe next time I'll visit that other crooked street, SF is amazing.


We moved to China and have no plans of going back to the states for the time being, thanks for the offer.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Xtartrex said:


> We took a tour which included Alcatraz and its museum.
> 
> We did not missed the GGB, that's a big MUST SEE, and as part of my very personal things I do when in SF, it's to cross the bridge on foot.
> I also always drive through the Baybridge.
> 
> Maybe next time I'll visit that other crooked street, SF is amazing.
> 
> We moved to China and have no plans of going back to the states for the time being, thanks for the offer.


Ah yes. I've visited Alcatraz Island and the museums as well. At first, I felt eery because of the strange quietness of the place when I can sense the souls of those who have been incarcerated there for a long time. I could also feel the Indians that occupied the island and demanded American Indian rights years after the prison was shut down for good, and for me, staying in the middle of the Bay felt like I'm in yet another world, a world where if I were there, I would have endured immense suffering from the chilly fog, strong waves, and less protection from the elements.

Also, the Golden Gate Bridge is a part of my regular commute to and from San Francisco since I live in the North Bay (Marin County); in fact, I cross it very often either by car or by bus (more often). On top of that, I also use the ferry to get _to_ San Francisco only (I return by bus). I sometimes use the Bay Bridge, either by car or by bus; more often than not, though, I would take BART and get to and from the East Bay via the Transbay Tube running via Oakland. In fact, if you are also interested in transport in the region, I invite you to visit my companion collection, *Bay Area Transit in Pictures*: you can check it out by clicking the Bay Area Transit in Images link on my signature below. Not only it covers the Golden Gate Bridge and the Bay Bridge, but also other transit modes in the region as well. And yes, when I wait for my bus home at the Golden Gate Bridge, I see the bridge's distinctively International Orange color, making it visible in the fog.

The other crooked street (aside from Lombard) is on *Vermont Street* between 22nd and 20th Streets—also known as McKinley Square—in Potrero Hill (the curve goes from 22nd to 20th Street). It is much steeper, much less decorated, and located right next to US-101.

And what part of China you're in, and why did you move from San Diego? That must be quite a long flight to there… I think, though, that with the move, you get to ride the HSR over there.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Some interesting sculptures I've found lately in *Emeryville*:


----------



## Benonie

Cool street art. I saw something similar in Quebec some years ago. It's always nice to bring art to the people in the street.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Benonie said:


> Cool street art. I saw something similar in Quebec some years ago. It's always nice to bring art to the people in the street.


Indeed. Those, though, are located in the middle of a large parking lot surrounded by a large shopping center, with big box stores and chain stores abound. But yes, those are great works out of metal!


----------



## Xtartrex

Is that art permanent? It's cool.

In San Diego they showcase art along N Harbor Dr, but it's just temporary advertising, although is good in a way, the city don't have to waste any money on it, and the company responsible replace them periodically, that means if you visit SD in May by the end of the year you might come back and find a different set.


----------



## Cal_Escapee

fieldsofdreams said:


> ^^ Thanks, Jane! Actually, I will add even more pics of it because there are quite a lot of theaters in the area that, sadly, are close to the rough neighborhood called the Tenderloin. I am very careful when taking such images because many would say "you are targeting me", and that is what I want to avoid to start with.


First, let me put in a shameless plug for my pictures of the Tenderloin: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1591166

Now let me rant a little. To those offered drugs, let it be said that the so-called "UN Plaza" (because San Francisco is where the UN Treaty was signed), over the Civic Center BART Station, is a bazar for drugs and stolen goods. For about 12 years I worked in a drug rehab program which has offices across Market St from UN Plaza (at 7th & Market). From our second floor windows, one could watch the action, much of which involved persons in our program (or formerly so).

But the action is not so widespread. Civic Center Plaza itself and the areas immediately around the major public institutions like the Main Library, Asian ArtMuseum, Opera, Symphony and City Hall are largely free of drug dealing (as much as any other part of town).

Since I live nearby, I have walked these streets for 30 years and my association with the drug program got me known to many of its less savory residents. At one time, I could walk through the T-loin and expect people to yell, "Hi" at me on every block. Frankly, I never feel unsafe there in the daytime but I wouldn't walk the area after dark when most of the "regular people"(of whom there are many) are largely at home and inside and those on the streets are mainly the less "regular".

My bottom line, though, is that I don't think the Tenderloin is nearly as bad as its reputation or as the areas given over to the down and out in other big cities. It's almost a "boutique" slum like so much of San Francisco is a boutique city. For one thing, if you look at my photos, you'll see that a lot of the buildings in the area are new or newly rehabilitated--to me it looks a lot like some very desirable areas of New York.

Finally let me say something about the homeless folks and their shopping carts. San Francisco attracts them because it hands out better benefits to them than almost any other city in America and the weather is mild besides. San Francisco spends about $60 million/year on homeless housing programs and it spends about $100 million/year on all homeless programs (including drug, alcohol and mental health treatment). That's for around 6000 such people (accurate counts are attempted but difficult). The city has built thousands of units of "transitional housing", some of which have on-site medical care.

The problem is, San Francisco fetishizes "compassion". The populace simply won't allow programs that compel people off the streets (there is a law against lying on the sidewalk but even that is not enforced) and into the available programs. So the homeless remain visible and, IMHO, far too in your face. Most of them are not actually dangerous, but they can be very annoying (such as buy interrupting a meal inside a restaurant to ask for money--something I don't think any restauranteur should allow but they have given up trying to keep them out).


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Been away for a whole day, and I have not even posted anything on my threads!

Let me start off with day nine of my birthday showcase: *Portsmouth Square, Chinatown*, San Francisco. This wonderful open space in the middle of a bustling city once stood California's first-ever public school, built in the 1860s.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Day ten of my birthday showcase: *Sutro Tower* from the *Outer Sunset* neighborhood, San Francisco. Sutro Tower is a transmitting tower with a unique multi-angular shape situated on top of Twin Peaks, and it effectively broadcasts over-the-air TV and radio stations from San Francisco to most of the Bay Area. However, with San Bruno Mountain located a few miles south, certain portions of San Francisco and San Mateo Counties may not receive signals from Suto Tower clearly; repeater and standby antennas are located there for such purposes, including emergency broadcasts.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

To celebrate my 6,000th post, I will be doing a few mini-collections around *San Rafael*, in the North Bay. First up, Terra Linda.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 2—and from here, it will be the regular collection—*Downtown San Rafael*: a walk around Fourth Street and its nearby side streets.


----------



## techniques1200s

Nice thread, keep it going!



Cal_Escapee said:


> My bottom line, though, is that I don't think the Tenderloin is nearly as bad as its reputation or as the areas given over to the down and out in other big cities.


I would have to disagree with you here, as someone who has been to bad areas of other big cities (Oakland, LA, and Philly, to name a few). The tenderloin has tons of "regular" people and ordinary stuff going on, and like _any _high-crime area in any city, the Tenderloin is not a violent hell-hole most of the time, but at times The tenderloin can be every bit as bad as it's reputation implies...it may not be the worst in America, but it got that bad reputation for a reason, as you well know (I recall a story you've told in the past where you were mere feet away from a drive-by shooting there). People _do_ get robbed violently, and at a higher rate than any other SF hood, and SF as a whole already has a relatively high robbery rate for a big US city. There _are _tons of drug dealers, homeless people, thugs, addicts, and prostitutes out at all hours of the day. There _are_ tons of decrepit SROs that are run by slumlords, some of which are infested with bedbugs and other vermin, and/or are overrun with drug dealers/gangbangers. The TL has a higher murder rate than most parts of SF too (though not the highest)...just ask the family of the German tourist who was shot dead there a couple years ago how safe the neighborhood feels. Or ask the 4 other tourists who were shot in the TL that year how safe it feels, or ask any of the other murder or robbery victims on any given year, or the residents who had their building overrun with Cambodian drug dealers that were friendly with the landlord. The TL also has a huge amount of so-called "quality of life" issues: panhandlers, vandalism, petty theft, people crapping on the sidewalk, smoking crack in public, etc. The fringes of the TL are pretty safe these days, but bad stuff still happens, especially deeper inside the hood. I would certainly say it's one of the most crime-ridden and gritty neighborhoods in California, or west of the Mississippi even. And It's definitely one of the most crime-ridden parts of any downtown in a big US city.

What the tenderloin fortunately does have over your typical high-crime American neighborhood is an attractive side too, that actually gives non-residents and non-criminals a reason to go there (good cheap food, bars, vibrant immigrant communities, historic architecture, theaters, night clubs, walkability, density, good public transit access, central location), as well as lots of "normal" eyes on the street during the day, not to mention it's bordered on two sides by some of the wealthiest and most tourist-saturated neighborhoods in the nation...combine that with the fact that most ghetto areas are not a place where you will instantly find trouble for setting foot inside (contrary to popular belief), especially if you're not young and black/brown, and the fact that most visitors go during the day and to the safer edge areas, and you can see why it's not uncommon for people to wrongly think the Tenderloin is safer than it is.

I think Dave Chapelle said it well (and he grew up in Washington DC, so he probably knows a rough neighborhood when he sees one):

"The tenderloin? Ain't nothing tender about that mother******"



Cal_Escapee said:


> It's almost a "boutique" slum like so much of San Francisco is a boutique city. For one thing, if you look at my photos, you'll see that a lot of the buildings in the area are new or newly rehabilitated--to me it looks a lot like some very desirable areas of New York.


It is not a "boutique" neighborhood, and neither is SF a "boutique" city. Expensive, yes, but not prohibitively so. SF is not Monaco or Manhattan when it comes to cost of living, especially in poorer areas like the tenderloin (which i admit is still way overpriced for what it is). As for rehabilitated buildings, yeah there are plenty, which is a sign of the Tenderloin's slow resurgence as a safer/more desirable neighborhood than it used to be, but the TL still has TONS of poor residents, still has a bad side, and there are still plenty of buildings and street corners that are about as nasty and run-down as ever. I wouldn't be surprised to see the neighborhood truly start to gentrify soon though, what with all the tech companies moving to mid-market and SOMA.


----------



## Benonie

Nice updates FOD!


----------



## openlyJane

FOD, I really sense that you are getting "out there" and exploring. Good job!

When we stayed in San Francisco we stayed on Steiner Street - kind of borderland between The Tenderloin and Alamo Square, I believe. It did seem fairly 'down-town', but perfectly fine at the same time. We stayed in a 'painted victorian'. I have a thread on this forum of my California pictures.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1562571&highlight=california


----------



## fieldsofdreams

openlyJane said:


> FOD, I really sense that you are getting "out there" and exploring. Good job!
> 
> When we stayed in San Francisco we stayed on Steiner Street - kind of borderland between The Tenderloin and Alamo Square, I believe. It did seem fairly 'down-town', but perfectly fine at the same time. We stayed in a 'painted victorian'. I have a thread on this forum of my California pictures.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1562571&highlight=california


Thanks Benonie and Jane! Indeed, I always take time to get out and explore since I love going around on my own, and there is always something new to explore in the region I call my "adopted" home. Plus, exploring for me means going beyond heading out, eat, stroll, and go: I have realized that going out means taking my time to explore the surroundings, understand why such structures were built, and create ideas on how to better develop such communities even further for a long time. I look at myself as a planner for the people, and I truly want to make communities connected with efficient public transportation modes and walkable neighborhoods.


----------



## paul62

Great photos.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Thanks, Paul!

Bonus collection: I was surprised and amazed when Jane showed her amazing pics of "Eggs" around Liverpool. And now, I will showcase San Francisco's counterpart of the Eggs: the *Hearts*. Hearts have been a wonderful fixture in many of San Francisco's more well-known attractions, with Union Square hosting to two hearts, and a heart can be seen at Macy's Visitors Center on the 6th floor of Macy's flagship department store on Geary Street across from Union Square.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Day 11 of my birthday showcase: *Emeryville Civic Center*, Emeryville. This city, flanked in the middle by Oakland, may be a small city of around 10,000 people, but, its commercial importance rivals that of Oakland, such that it has a lot of shops and restaurants that its neighbor could not necessarily afford to have. On top of it, nearby Berkeley does not permit any big-box store to be built within its city limits, so is San Francisco. In compromise, Emeryville takes the role as a commercial hub for Oakland, Berkeley, and San Francisco (partly).


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 3 of my *Downtown San Rafael* walk, still on Fourth Street:


----------



## fieldsofdreams

I nearly forgot: thanks techniques! I'll just keep doing my very best posting wonderful pics!

Bonus collection, part 1: *San Francisco State University*.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Bonus collection, part 2: *Columbus Avenue*, San Francisco. This avenue acts as the main road between Financial District, Chinatown, Little Italy, North Bach, and Fisherman's Wharf. Along the way, it goes through *Washington Square*, a large plaza which includes Saints Peter and Paul Church, a major religious site that caters to European immigrants living in the area.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Bonus collection, part 3: *Berkeley*, particularly shops and eateries close to UC Berkeley. Lines of shops and restaurants can be seen on Telegraph Avenue, Bancroft Way, Durant Avenue, and nearby streets, catering to the multicultural nature of the university.


----------



## Thebeekerham

fieldsofdreams said:


> Day 17 of my birthday showcase: guess what part of the Bay Area you might see these:



Uhhh .... Napa and Sonoma? :lol:


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Thebeekerham said:


> Uhhh .... Napa and Sonoma? :lol:


You have seen the answer one day late. :lol:

Anyways, how are you? I've been contemplating what to show in the next few days since my birthday is literally coming up... perhaps I'll continue on with a brand new collection since I have been busy lately.

There are times where I would just head out on the street, and it rains. Showers can be bad for electronic devices (yeah, my camera has gone through a few of those), but rain for me has not deterred me to take wonderful photos. Let me show you what I mean... This walk is a pretty long one, covering a few districts over two hours.

Part 1: *Chinatown* and *Broadway*, San Francisco. Broadway & Columbus, at the crossroads of Chinatown and Little Italy, is where a mixture of bargain goods and late-night bars coincide in harmony unique to the City. This is a popular shopping area during the day, with stores run by Chinese merchants selling all sorts of goods, from produce to Peking Duck; at night, restaurants, bars, and nightclubs dominate the scene.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Bonus collection, part 1: a walk around *San Anselmo*. Located just west of San Rafael, San Anselmo was initially a "hub" for rail services (yes, we had rail in Marin County before it was dismantled in the 1950s when then-new US-101 was built through the county) that connected passengers between southern Marin and Sausalito (via Ross, Kentfield, Larkspur, Corte Madera, Mill Valley, and Strawberry) with either San Rafael to the east or Fairfax, Lagunitas, and as far west as Point Reyes Station to the west. When the new roads were laid, the former rail stations are now "marked" with station names along the former path (now Center Boulevard that serves as an alternative route to Sir Francis Drake Boulevard), and those serve as reminder that before cars became the primary mode of transportation in the county, trains and ferry were king, carrying thousands of residents to and from San Francisco every single day (we even had night trains at the time too!)


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Bonus collection, part 2: *San Quentin State Penitentiary* (also called *San Quentin Prison*). Yes, this is one notorious prison, in which it may not be clearly visible from the road on Sir Francis Drake Boulevard heading eastbound from the Larkspur Ferry Terminal, but, viewing it from Golden Gate Ferry, one can see the facility's massive area. This prison is famous for being the only penitentiary that handles death row inmates in the entire state of California (I know, this gives me the :cripes, but I would like to show this collection to ask a simple question:

*Despite the prestige Marin County has in terms of wealth and luxury, is it truly a wise idea to put a state correctional facility right next to San Francisco Bay, with million-dollar homes within reach of its barbed-wire perimeter? What is a better way to reuse the area should the facility closes due to its age?* (Note: the prison was first built in the early 20th century)

I ask this because I believe that it is a social justice and social equity question, and it is something that many county residents have a hard time answering...


----------



## Guest

:lol: I love the crazy sculpture - awesome stuff ! I have just had to look through pages and pages of images and I enjoyed it thoroughly :hug: One of these days we will see your influences on the city :colgate:


----------



## fieldsofdreams

SYDNEY said:


> :lol: I love the crazy sculpture - awesome stuff ! I have just had to look through pages and pages of images and I enjoyed it thoroughly :hug: One of these days we will see your influences on the city :colgate:


Ah yes, those are among the coolest stuff I have seen in a while… and I was surprised to see them at a parking lot of a large shopping center located right next to a massive (seriously large, with five freeways merging onto each other) freeway interchange complex, known locally as the *MacArthur Maze*. I have been to that city several times before, but I have seen those sculptures for the first time as I was hanging out by myself again around town, and I was amazed by how those are made! 

I haven't seen you in a while here too, so welcome back, Sydney! I still have to check out your latest collection too because I use your album collection as my inspiration to make my album unique, if not exceptional.  And by the way, I am increasing my bonus collections to show even more of the region, areas where again, tourists usually don't get to see.

And Jane, yes, those hearts truly remind me of your Liverpool Eggs a lot: in fact, those hearts at Union Square get to have a different design roughly every month or so (but the hearts are always there!), so once I get there again, hopefully, another design is painted on them. There are two hearts on Union Square (used to be three), but, there are other places where you can find them… for your convenience, though, I'll locate them myself, take pictures of those hearts, and share them here! :hug:


----------



## Guest

fieldsofdreams said:


> Ah yes, those are among the coolest stuff I have seen in a while… and I was surprised to see them at a parking lot of a large shopping center located right next to a massive (seriously large, with five freeways merging onto each other) freeway interchange complex, known locally as the *MacArthur Maze*. I have been to that city several times before, but I have seen those sculptures for the first time as I was hanging out by myself again around town, and I was amazed by how those are made!
> 
> I haven't seen you in a while here too, so welcome back, Sydney! I still have to check out your latest collection too because I use your album collection as my inspiration to make my album unique, if not exceptional.  And by the way, I am increasing my bonus collections to show even more of the region, areas where again, tourists usually don't get to see.


Thanks, it is great to be back :hug: I usually only have time to do my updates and hardly any time to look through all my favourite threads. One in a while I steal the time and go through all of them - such as today. I look forward to your latest instalment and I am stoked to read that you find my thread inspiring :colgate: - thanks :hug:


----------



## fieldsofdreams

SYDNEY said:


> Thanks, it is great to be back :hug: I usually only have time to do my updates and hardly any time to look through all my favourite threads. One in a while I steal the time and go through all of them - such as today. I look forward to your latest instalment and I am stoked to read that you find my thread inspiring :colgate: - thanks :hug:


Anytime, Sydney… anytime. I frequently update my collection so often, it will definitely take users time to look through them because it is more than just San Francisco: I cover much, much more of the region I truly love, just like you love Auckland or Jane loves Liverpool!

In fact, let me do yet another bonus collection (part 3): around the world, holidays usually mean lots of festivities, and Independence Day (4 July) is a massive occasion that Americans celebrate staunchly. In my county, we hold the *Marin County Fair* for five days during the Independence Day weekend (which always includes 4 July, be it on a weekday or a weekend); this year, I suspect that it will take place from 3 to 7 July 2013 because the 4th will be on a Thursday this year. Here are my images from the 2008 fair:


----------



## Thebeekerham

Love the wet SF pics. As far as San Quentin goes, I don't see it going anywhere anytime soon. Certainly not the best place to have a prison as you so astutely pointed out.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Thebeekerham said:


> Love the wet SF pics. As far as San Quentin goes, I don't see it going anywhere anytime soon. Certainly not the best place to have a prison as you so astutely pointed out.


Ah yes, the wet pics were quite fantastic, but I had to reset my camera several times because I know it isn't waterproof. :lol: However, I've endured the walk in the pouring rain since I've walked through typhoons before in the Philippines where winds can top at around 150mph, complete with flooding and all. There's so much more of those rainy day pics, I'll share even more tomorrow.

As for San Quentin, it just makes me wonder what was the original rationale to build and operate a prison so close to San Francisco...


----------



## Taller Better

I do hope you had your umbrella with you!!


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Taller said:


> I do hope you had your umbrella with you!!


I did! I even had a hoodie on me just in case! But, I had a hard time juggling between my umbrella and my camera, so, I had to stop pretty often and took pics while standing. On top of that, the winds were pretty harsh that I remembered one of my umbrellas going inside out… I had to be careful then since the umbrella I took was the only one I had that was working!


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Day 20 of my birthday showcase: this one is something unique that I would really say, this makes me truly happy. *Tiburon* is a small town at the tip of the Tiburon Peninsula in southeastern Marin County. Along with its island city neighbor, *Belvedere*, the town hosts to among the most expensive homes in the Bay Area, with sweeping views of San Francisco Bay and the Golden Gate Bridge, as well as a charming, quaint downtown that, many would say it is a "cul-de-sac"; not necessarily true because a road going through the eastern side of the peninsula exists that eventually makes a horseshoe shape back to US-101, ending up in nearby Corte Madera. Also in this town is *Angel Island*: called the "Ellis Island of the West", this was an immigration station for ships coming in from the Pacific Ocean for immigrants from Asia.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part two of my wet *Broadway* walk, still at the fringes of Chinatown and Little Italy:


----------



## Benonie

Love the rainy pictures!


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ hehehe thanks, Benonie! Rainy images don't come as often as those on cloudless days, but those look really pleasant! And by the way, all of those come in as those are: no Photoshop or whatever is used to make them happen!


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Bonus collection: part 2 of my *Golden Gate Ferry cruise* from Larkspur to San Francisco.


----------



## Cal_Escapee

fieldsofdreams said:


>


^^


----------



## Surname47

"everybody's Favorite City"


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Surname47 said:


> "everybody's Favorite City"


That's one thing for sure! :hug: 

Welcome to my collection, by the way! I cover more than just the City of San Francisco, but also the entire Bay Area where I showcase both places where tourists get to visit and areas where locals go more often. Feel free to browse through my growing (and large) collection!


----------



## Cal_Escapee

You caught one of those pink mustache cars!


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Cal_Escapee said:


> You caught one of those pink mustache cars!


Hahaha yes, I caught it once again! I've already described that on my companion album, Bay Area Transit in Pictures, in which it is an alternative taxi service for San Francisco... and it's fun seeing all types of vehicles sporting that pink mustache logo!

For today, day 25 of my birthday showcase: *Mill Valley*. This city, located roughly 5 miles (8km) northwest of Sausalito, is a hilly city filled with posh homes with spectacular views of Mount Tamalpais, with a compact downtown that host to lots of unique shops and eateries, and is hailed as one of the best small towns in the United States in 2012 according to the Smithsonian Magazine. In fact, I am looking into giving a full-blown showcase of this city, especially its wonderful downtown area... I have already given you a little taste of it when I described my recent problems and ended up praying at a church near its downtown.


----------



## Filandon

fieldsofdreams said:


> Today, on my birthday, I will do images on demand: you tell me what images you want to see on this collection, and I will find a suitable image or two. I will do freestyle showcase: your photo choices, your way.


Happy Birthday! hope you have the best in this year and that you keep having fun showing us great pics of your beautiful area :lol:

A bit late but I would like to take advantage of your kind offer and see a sequoia pic!


----------



## paul62

Happy Birthday FOD.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Filandon said:


> Happy Birthday! hope you have the best in this year and that you keep having fun showing us great pics of your beautiful area :lol:
> 
> A bit late but I would like to take advantage of your kind offer and see a sequoia pic!


Thanks, Paul and Filandon! I had a wonderful birthday this past weekend, and it was a pleasurable time to be with my family. 

Sadly, though, it takes around 30 minutes by car (and let me reveal something: I know how to drive but I choose not to) to get to the nearest park filled with redwood trees, a relative to the sequoias. That would be in Muir Woods, in which I could go there during the summer (or around early May before the tourist crowds come in) to check those trees out. Unless someone points out to me that there is a sequoia tree in the city proper (San Francisco), that would be the closest from my place -- and less expensive to get there too!  If you truly want giant sequoias, though, it will be out of the region, due north on US-101, heading towards the cities of Ukiah and Eureka, two places that would be way better off driving (or flying from SFO to Eureka) to get to them because it takes roughly 3 to 4 hours to get there.

To continue on, part 4 of my *Broadway* walk, heading towards Jackson Square via Montgomery Street.


----------



## openlyJane

I see that you got some rain on your lens there, FOD.


----------



## Cal_Escapee

fieldsofdreams said:


> Thanks, Paul and Filandon! I had a wonderful birthday this past weekend, and it was a pleasurable time to be with my family.
> 
> Sadly, though, it takes around 30 minutes by car (and let me reveal something: I know how to drive but I choose not to) to get to the nearest park filled with redwood trees, a relative to the sequoias. That would be in Muir Woods


No way, Jose! You were practically at the nearest grove of redwoods in your above picture series:









http://landscapevoice.com/transamerica-redwood-park/

It's right at the base of the TransAmerica building.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Bonus collection: in and around *Church & Market, Duboce Triangle*, San Francisco.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Cal_Escapee said:


> No way, Jose! You were practically at the nearest grove of redwoods in your above picture series:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://landscapevoice.com/transamerica-redwood-park/
> 
> It's right at the base of the TransAmerica building.


Oh dear... those are redwoods! But he wants *sequoias*, which would be much, much bigger, and I sense that we need to go to the Redwood Empire up north to get the real thing!

But, of course, I know where those redwoods are: it's just that I haven't had time to do a leisurely stroll in that hidden part of the Financial District. I'll dedicate another album showcase focusing on the Financial District, with a focus on the redwoods. I will make it up to you, my friend!


----------



## fieldsofdreams

openlyJane said:


> I see that you got some rain on your lens there, FOD.


I did! I had to stop several times to clean the lens (all the while the rain never stopped pouring), and I had to restart my camera a few times because it acted a bit crazy when I took those photos. Fortunately, though, it worked well, even in the middle of a rainy day, and indeed, those shots seem to be very interesting: a rainy day around town does not stop me from taking those pleasant images! :hug:


----------



## Xtartrex

Cal_Escapee said:


> No way, Jose! You were practically at the nearest grove of redwoods in your above picture series:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://landscapevoice.com/transamerica-redwood-park/
> 
> It's right at the base of the TransAmerica building.


This is a beautiful corner, hard to imagine that this little yet amazing world exist right in the heart of a urban jungle


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Well said. I will definitely find time to spot that location and spend a few minutes adoring the trees that make this park a unique place in the heart of the Financial District, as well as other open spaces that dot around the area.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Bonus collection, part 2: scenes from a foggy morning in *Novato* and *San Rafael*. This usually happens around summertime through winter, with the deepest being roughly around September to December. Sometimes, the fog can be so deep, the highways can be covered in it, and fog alerts can be seen many times at the Golden Gate Bridge, as well as along the Pacific coast, where wind chills can make the air feel cooler than the "official" temperature.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Day 26 of my birthday showcase: *Domain Carneros Winery*, Napa County. This winery is among the most popular wineries in the Wine Country, not just for its majestic mansion and pleasant views, but also for its wonderful wine. _Note: I'm not a fan of wine, but I take it from my aunt. Also to have its own showcase soon on either here or on Bay Area Nature Scenes._


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 5 of my rainy San Francisco walk: *Jackson Square*, focusing on *Montgomery Street*. As you'll observe, going downhill, you will see the Financial District in the distance.


----------



## Filandon

No problem for the sequoias, I have patience . Hope you manage some time this year! until then, I'll keep enjoying your nice pics that bring back great memories.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Tonight, I would like to give you a little preview of what's to come...


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Day 27 of my birthday showcase: *Downtown Larkspur*. Larkspur is a small city, located around 5 miles south of San Rafael. It, along with nearby Corte Madera, is among several communities around the United States that has a nickname of "Twin Cities" because the two communities are located right next to each other, each of them being small cities (although Corte Madera is a town). Downtown Larkspur focuses on *Magnolia Avenue*, in which shops, restaurants, a hotel, and a cinema, are located, as well as the City Hall and a Fire Station.


----------



## paul62

Good work FOD.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Thanks, mate!

Today, part 6 of my soaked up San Francisco walk, still along *Montgomery Street*. _Note: I will showcase the landscape version of some of these pics as a bonus showcase._


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Bonus collection: along *Polk Street*, San Francisco. This street, one block east of Van Ness Avenue, has a colorful and vibrant feel to it, stretching from Ghirardelli Square to the north, to Civic Center and Market Street to the south, and its main neighborhood, Polk Gulch, has lots of eclectic shops and restaurants that cater to the adventurous eater and shopper.


----------



## openlyJane

That looks like a great little area. Thanks for the tour of the neighbourhoods of San Francisco.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Since I have been away for the past several days, with back-to-back photo shoots (I'm on my way to yet another one today, and a Good Friday special tomorrow), I will share mini collections of what I've done so far.

Mini-collection, part 1: remember Snoopy, Charlie Brown, Woodstock, and their friends? Those have a Bay Area connection to it: *Charles M. Schulz*, the creator of Snoopy and Charlie Brown, was raised in *Santa Rosa* in Sonoma County, and his lasting impact came with the Snoopy and Woodstock comic strip series, loved by millions worldwide. I, too, am a fan of Snoopy, the lovable dog who appreciates life to the full, and his friends, including Lucy and the Woodstock Band, love to play around with this adorable character.

These *Snoopy* and *Charlie Brown* shots were taken in the town of *Windsor*, some 10 miles (16 km) northwest of Santa Rosa.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Mini collection, part 2: *Fairfax*, located around 8 miles (13km) west of San Rafael in Marin County, may be called one of the Bay Area's hippie towns, along with Berkeley and the Haight-Ashbury District in San Francisco. This town of around 7,700 may have been stuck in the Love and Peace Era of the 1960s and 70s, with its vintage signages, progressive stance in governance and businesses, and a warm, cozy atmosphere that can rival Telegraph Avenue or Shattuck Avenue in Berkeley.

As with San Anselmo, Fairfax had a railway that went through the town proper as well: the former railway station is now a parking lot, located on Broadway & Bolinas in its downtown area.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

openlyJane said:


> That looks like a great little area. Thanks for the tour of the neighbourhoods of San Francisco.


Thanks, Jane! There are so many neighborhoods around San Francisco, it takes a lot of time and patience to go through them all, especially the side streets and back stories that contain in them.


----------



## paul62

Good street shots FOD.


----------



## DWest

wow! you're really into touring us around the Bay area, of small cities and towns which are off the beaten path. keep it up bro, I'm enjoying looking at them.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Thanks, Paul and DWest!

@DWest well, that's what I love doing: touring around the region (by myself most of the time), and I love visiting both familiar places and new sights that many tourists seem to skip when visiting San Francisco. I go to the more obscure towns to discover what's in them, make my observations, and develop a deeper sense of love and appreciation for my chosen path, City and Regional Planning.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Oh boy, I've got some catching up to do! I'll combine three days' worth of birthday showcase pics in one! The main theme: churches, especially that I am a practicing Catholic.

Day 27: *St. Patrick's Catholic Church*, Larkspur.










Day 28: *St. John's Catholic Church*, Healdsburg.










Day 29: *Metropolitan Cathedral of Christ the Light*, Oakland


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Looks like we'll just do mini collections this weekend since it is a truly whirlwind experience going through back-to-back photo sessions this week, and I am again doing yet another mini photo session today in Santa Rosa!

So for today, I'll start with mini collection, part 1: scenes from around the *Financial District*, San Francisco.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Mini collection, part 2: around *Downtown* Fairfax. Being a local, I know that there is a shortcut from here to Mount Tamalpais State Park; head southwest on Bolinas Road that will turn into Fairfax-Bolinas Road, which, coincidentally, ends on Shoreline Highway (CA-1) near the turnoff for Bolinas, Olema, and Stinson Beach. While Bolinas Road southwest of Fairfax can be winding, the views are spectacular, it's best to go around the area by car since the nearest public transit services in the area lie on Sir Francis Drake Boulevard and Shoreline Highway.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Mini collection, part 3: the Bay Area does hold much more than San Francisco, the Silicon Valley, and the suburbs. Let me show you the rolling countryside of Sonoma and Napa Counties, which comprise *the Wine Country*.


----------



## openlyJane

I love down-town San Francisco.

Interesting to see the wine counties too.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Thanks, Jane! :hug:

In my opinion, there are actually *four* "downtown" areas in San Francisco I know of because of their significance to the City:

• the *Financial District*, concentrated on Montgomery Street
• *Union Square*, with all the shopping, dining, and hotels within a few blocks' distance
• *Civic Center*, focusing on City Hall and the various State and Federal offices, as well as the various cultural and arts facilities
• *South of Market*, with all the high-tech start ups, vibrant commercial areas, and lots of apartments being built up

I define "downtown" as an area of a town or city with significant economic, social, and government importance, and it is usually focused around a Town or City Hall, surrounded with either shops or restaurants. These might contain places of entertainment, other county or regional (also State or National) government offices, or open spaces within a few blocks from the City Hall. And I am happy to say that Downtown San Francisco is mostly spread out, with Market Street as the main anchor, covering the three areas I've mentioned.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Let me conclude my birthday showcase with two skyline photos, representing 30 and 31 March.

One of them would be *Downtown Oakland* from Lake Merritt:










The other would be *San Francisco* from Sausalito:










I'll resume my regular photo album showcase from here.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

For my Easter showcase, let me show you *Sausalito*. This waterfront community, located around 12 miles (19km) northwest of Downtown San Francisco, has some of the most magnificent sceneries of San Francisco from a distance, with its eclectic shops and seafood restaurants, wonderful accommodation areas, and magnificent coastline filled with yachts and ships.

Part 1 of the Sausalito showcase gives you a glimpse of the coastline, located next to *Broadway*


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 2 of my Sausalito showcase: along *Broadway*, northwest of downtown.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 3 of my *Sausalito* walk: let me show you the city's true Downtown. While tourists get to visit Broadway next to the Bay where the hotels, restaurants, and views are, the genuine Downtown area is located along *Caledonia Street*, one block west of Broadway. While those on Broadway seem to be posh and a bit pricey, Caledonia Street is more low-key and mellow, in which several interesting restaurants, a movie theater, and the city's civic center (including the City Hall, Library, and other city services) are located.


----------



## Cal_Escapee

^^Is that next to the last one really Sausalito? Looks more like San Francisco.

And "Parsifal" at the movies? Would that be the Syberberg classic or current Met production? Probably the later because it opened on March 2.

Dress rehearsal for the current Met production with Jonas Kaufmann


----------



## techniques1200s

Cal_Escapee said:


> ^^Is that next to the last one really Sausalito? Looks more like San Francisco.


It does look like SF because of the buildings, but look at the street light and fire hydrant. SF doesn't have any that look like that. Even the storm drain in the curb is different than the ones here in SF.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Cal_Escapee said:


> ^^Is that next to the last one really Sausalito? Looks more like San Francisco.
> 
> And "Parsifal" at the movies? Would that be the Syberberg classic or current Met production? Probably the later because it opened on March 2.
> 
> Dress rehearsal for the current Met production with Jonas Kaufmann


Yes it is! That apartment building is on Caledonia & Turney Streets in Downtown Sausalito. Surprising to see a slice of Marina in Marin, eh? 

And again, yes, Parsifal is part of The Met in HD theaters series, in which Marin Theater is one of the participating movie houses in the program. It may require advanced ticketing since it is popular, especially it takes place at night. I'll tell you: Sausalito is indeed a fascinating place if one chooses to look deeper and further than the usual.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 4 of my *Sausalito* walk: still along *Caledonia Street*, Downtown area.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Bonus collection, part 1: residential areas around *Emeryville*. While this city may have around 26,000 people, it has a varied residential density pattern that showcases that while it is situated close to San Francisco, one can still enjoy the feel of suburbia in a relatively urban (and compact) city. And by the way, this is simply the type of community I want to develop: mixed-use neighborhoods, with residential areas within walking distance of shops and restaurants, and plentiful of work opportunities that can be reached by public transportation and car-sharing.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Bonus collection, part 2: views from *Lake Merritt*, Oakland.


----------



## marlonbasman

beautiful images update.....that part of Oakland with modern highrises is impressive.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

marlonbasman said:


> beautiful images update.....that part of Oakland with modern highrises is impressive.


Thank you, my friend! That part of Oakland I like because it is modern and pleasant-looking rather than areas south of downtown, especially an area called East Oakland.

Part 5A: still along *Caledonia Street*, at the heart of *Sausalito*.





































Part 5B: *Sausalito Yacht Club*, northwest of Downtown Sausalito.


----------



## paul62

Nice photos FOD


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Thanks, Paul!

Part 6 of my Sausalito walk: again, I'll split it into two parts.

Part 6A: *Sausalito Yacht Club*














































Part 6B: *Caledonia Street*


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Bonus showcase: *Mendocino Avenue*, located east of US-101 in *Santa Rosa*, is a major roadway mainly consisting of commercial structures, stretching from Downtown to the south all the way to Fountaingrove to the north, spanning around 4 miles long. This portion that I will showcase highlights the most important landmarks along this roadway: *Santa Rosa Junior College* and *Santa Rosa High School*, along with a few commercial areas across from both places of education.

Part 1 highlights the portion covering Santa Rosa High School.


----------



## openlyJane

Great pics, FOD. I love Sausalito - I reckon it would be a fantastic place to live.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

openlyJane said:


> Great pics, FOD. I love Sausalito - I reckon it would be a fantastic place to live.


Sausalito is indeed a wonderful place to live in; in fact, the city has been recommended by the Smithsonian Magazine as one of the best small towns to visit this year. Homes in Sausalito depend on what part of the city you want to live in: if you go up for the hills, it would cost roughly $3,000,000 and up because you are going to get a lot of wonderful views. If you go for one of the houseboats, you might want to shell out around $2,000,000 or so because of small space, but living on the water means you will not need air conditioning to enjoy your place. It all depends what part of the city you live, and it holds true also for nearby communities like Tiburon, Mill Valley, Belvedere (too pricey), and Strawberry.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 7 of my *Sausalito* walk: still along *Caledonia Street*, on the southern end of Downtown.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Bonus showcase: remember the *Petaluma* collection I had from some time back? I'm back to shooting more Downtown Petaluma images once again... and here's a sample of what I took from yesterday:


----------



## fieldsofdreams

For today, let's take a break from my big collections and focus on my mini collections, in which I give the profile of an area of a city in just a few images.

Mini collection, part 1: *Downtown Oakland*, particularly on Broadway between 17th and 20th Streets. Also covered is Franklin Street.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Mini collection, part 2A (as part of my mini collection weekend series): around *Lake Merritt*, Oakland.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Mini collection, part 2B: *Lake Merritt*, Oakland.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Mini collection, part 2C: *Lake Merritt*, facing *Downtown Oakland*.


----------



## capricorn2000

gorgeous photo collections I'm totally amused specially on the varied architectural designs built in different periods. 
Does San Fran take the credit for those bay-windowed houses?


----------



## fieldsofdreams

capricorn2000 said:


> gorgeous photo collections I'm totally amused specially on the varied architectural designs built in different periods.
> Does San Fran take the credit for those bay-windowed houses?


Honestly, I don't truly know. Many communities in the San Francisco Bay Area were founded around and after the Gold Rush, with some of them founded during the Spanish missionaries era (when the missions around the state were built); at those times, a majority of those coastal communities were either deserted (due to their distance from the main highways that connected the region) or had a lot of industrial activity (the Bay Area has been a major shipbuilding region, as well as a port-of-call for many cargo and passenger ships coming in from the Pacific that meant industries were built next to the Bay to allow quick access of goods from incoming ships and delivery to outgoing ships for other countries). In either case, the bay-facing homes would be more of a contemporary story; other communities have had water-facing communities, especially those on the East Coast.

What truly fueled the Bay Area into what it is today would be a combination of factors, most notably:

• El Camino Real (the Mission trail)
• The Gold Rush
• Immigration from Asia and the Pacific Islands, as well as from Latin America later on
• Panama Canal Exposition of 1915 (World Expo)
• World War II (especially that San Francisco became the HQ of the Pacific forces) — and the later suburbanization of the Bay Area
• The Summer of Love (1967), along with the Hippie Movement
• Manhattanization of San Francisco, as well as White Flight
• The Dot-Com Boom
• The Occupy Movement (and its long-standing stance on fighting for human and labor rights)

In terms of housing, I would attribute that to World War II and the eventual suburbanization of the region, the Manhattan phenomenon, and the Dot-Com Boom.


----------



## charliewong90

wow, you're doing an extensive coverage of the Bay area and that's a great job bro.
Also, I like your Oakland photos and if ever I will visit this city, what do you recommend to me to see?
thank you for your great effort.


----------



## openlyJane

Great updates; especially those of S.F itself.

I also have some images of Santa Cruz on my California thread;

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1562571&highlight=california


----------



## paul62

Great pictures FOD.


----------



## Budak Melayu

oh my god, amazing city hno:hno:hno:


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Budak Melayu said:


> oh my god, amazing city hno:hno:hno:


Wait a minute: why the sad face? Oh I get it: I think you meant . Thanks, my friend! There's so much more than San Francisco that I explore on my own, and I just like to visit places where tourists usually end up skipping, especially the more obscure parts of town or far-flung communities. It's like a slogan here: "leave the driving to us" — in this case, "leave the faraway places to me". :yes:

And thanks, Jane and Paul! I will look into your Santa Cruz collection, Jane, when I get a chance: I visited Santa Cruz last Sunday for my sister's birthday, but I haven't released any photos of it yet.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 2 of my *Downtown Santa Rosa* walk: I find this a bit interesting. San Rafael's Main Street is called Fourth Street; Santa Rosa's Main Street also happens to be *Fourth Street* as well. I may have only covered a small portion of it (roughly 5 blocks), but, that's basically the downtown core of the City. There are more shops and restaurants on the west side of US-101, but I find this area more interesting and colorful.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Bonus showcase: more shots from *16th Street*, San Francisco. From my *Photobucket* collection. (See *Notes* below for new features and update)





















*Notes:*
• From this collection, you can check out the image details on my Photobucket account, as well as an opportunity for you to download it if you want the picture.
• Since I checked today that my Photobucket account is now full (despite the fact that I've been with them for seven years and have a Plus account with them), I will start uploading photos soon from my own Flickr account as an overflow Pro account. I will indicate when I do my showcase from now on from which album I've been uploading my pics from so that I will stay in compliance with forum rules, especially with Flickr.


----------



## aarhusforever

Awesome updates, my friend :cheers:


----------



## Thebeekerham

Hey Anthony! Great photos as always. May I suggest, if you get the time, to visit George Washington High School in SF at 32nd and Geary in the Richmond District. I went there Junior and Senior years - the views are SPECTACULAR and the architecture is very nice, as well. I think you will enjoy it. Also, you can visit the Legion of Honor which is located off 34th Ave and Clement, near the VA Hospital.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Thanks, my friend! Much appreciated. :hug:

All right, here we go with my test shot from *Flickr*. Taken today as I was getting a bit bored waiting around for my dad, and I'm with my sister hanging out at *Northgate Mall* in San Rafael.



Sunny Afternoon at a Parking Lot by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Thebeekerham said:


> Hey Anthony! Great photos as always. May I suggest, if you get the time, to visit George Washington High School in SF at 32nd and Geary in the Richmond District. I went there Junior and Senior years - the views are SPECTACULAR and the architecture is very nice, as well. I think you will enjoy it. Also, you can visit the Legion of Honor which is located off 34th Ave and Clement, near the VA Hospital.


Of course, I know both places (although the latter means I'll need to backtrack to Geary or California afterwards since there's only one Muni bus line, the 18-46th Avenue, that goes to the Legion of Honor), and indeed, I will find time to visit both of them. Possibly tomorrow or next week.  Perhaps I'll also swing by Land's End on 48th Avenue (at the end of 38L) for more lovely views!

And thank you too! I appreciate you kind words.


----------



## Thebeekerham

fieldsofdreams said:


> Of course, I know both places (although the latter means I'll need to backtrack to Geary or California afterwards since there's only one Muni bus line, the 18-46th Avenue, that goes to the Legion of Honor), and indeed, I will find time to visit both of them. Possibly tomorrow or next week.  Perhaps I'll also swing by Land's End on 48th Avenue (at the end of 38L) for more lovely views!
> 
> And thank you too! I appreciate you kind words.


Can't go wrong with Cliff House and Sutro Baths opcorn::applause::rock:


----------



## fieldsofdreams

For today, let's catch up with my *Downtown Santa Rosa* walk along and around Fourth Street. From my *Photobucket* collection.

Part 3: Shops and sidewalks


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 4: *Jeju Way*, Downtown Santa Rosa. This small alley is basically a pedestrian walkway complete with a fountain, benches, and a large mural that displays the beauty of the Wine Country.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Bonus collection, part 1: *Downtown San Rafael*. From my *Flickr* collection.


DSC09962 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09963 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09964 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09965 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09968 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09969 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09970 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09971 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09972 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09973 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Bonus collection, part 2: *16th Street & Dolores Avenue*, San Francisco. Covers Mission Dolores, from the *Photobucket* collection.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Bonus collection, part 3: around *South of Market* at night. From my *Photobucket* collection.


----------



## Cal_Escapee

You didn't point it out so I will for the benefit of the many non-Bay Area people who enjoy this thread. THIS is where San Francisco began (along with the Presidio military fort):

*Mission San Francisco de Asis, established 29 June 1776* by Spanish missionary priests Padre Francisco Palóu and Padre Pedro Benito Cambón









This is believed to be the oldest intact building in San Francisco.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Oh my goodness... really? I thought I knew something about that Mission being one of the oldest structures in the City, but I didn't know that THAT particular structure was the origin of San Francisco that we know of today. I was looking for a plaque for that, but I couldn't see it. 

Thank you again for your insight, my friend! :hug:


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 5 of my *Downtown Santa Rosa* walk: along and around *Fourth Street*. From my *Photobucket* collection.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Bonus showcase: *Downtown Oakland*, along Broadway. From my *Flickr* collection.


Downtown Oakland by anthonynachor, on Flickr


An abandoned building by anthonynachor, on Flickr


Broadway & 9th by anthonynachor, on Flickr


9th Street Farmer's Market by anthonynachor, on Flickr


Smart & Final, Downtown Oakland by anthonynachor, on Flickr


An Asian Grocery by anthonynachor, on Flickr


Pedestrian and vehicular signs by anthonynachor, on Flickr


Clorox Building, Oakland by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Let's continue with part 6 of my *Downtown Santa Rosa* walk: heading towards *Old Courthouse Square*. From my *Photobucket* collection.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Bonus showcase: *16th Street*, San Francisco, between Dolores Avenue and Guerrero Street. From my *Photobucket* collection.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

A mini collection for now before moving on to my regular collection once again: from my neighborhood, *Hamilton*, in Novato. From my *Photobucket* collection.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 7 of my *Downtown Santa Rosa* walk: *Old Courthouse Square*. This is similar to city plazas I've seen in the Philippines which signify that I am at a downtown area, and this one signifies that I am in the heart of downtown since the important landmarks are close by: the City Hall, Santa Rosa Plaza, Santa Rosa Transit Mall, and Fourth Street. From the *Photobucket* collection.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 8 (the finale for now) of my *Downtown Santa Rosa* walk: *Courthouse Square* to *Santa Rosa Plaza*.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Bonus showcase: *Mission Dolores* and *Mission District*. From my *Photobucket* collection.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

A little preview to my upcoming collection: *Pacifica*, located south of San Francisco, has a long, lovely coastline that rivals Point Reyes Station and Stinson Beach here in Marin County. And I'd say that this place is much, much more accessible than the two communities in Marin County because buses operate here every hour from Daly City and Colma.

All of these images will come from my *Photobucket* collection.


----------



## Cal_Escapee

fieldsofdreams said:


> ^^ Oh my goodness... really? I thought I knew something about that Mission being one of the oldest structures in the City, but I didn't know that THAT particular structure was the origin of San Francisco that we know of today. I was looking for a plaque for that, but I couldn't see it.
> 
> Thank you again for your insight, my friend! :hug:


You should go inside and look around the graveyard next to the church. Fascinating.


----------



## capricorn2000

great photo update FOD and you're one if not the most active forumer now as you posted over 7 thousand in a short span of time.....congrats!:applause::cheers::banana:epper:


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Cal_Escapee said:


> You should go inside and look around the graveyard next to the church. Fascinating.


I will do that when I get the time... I'll just need to pay a small donation for admission. 



capricorn2000 said:


> great photo update FOD and you're one if not the most active forumer now as you posted over 7 thousand in a short span of time.....congrats!:applause::cheers::banana:epper:


Thanks, my friend. :hug: I truly found myself at home here, and once I find my home, I will make sure I'll stay here. :carrot:

Since I was away yesterday for a whole day, let me give you a mini collection of the *South of Market* District in San Francisco, particularly focusing on *Yerba Buena Park*. From my *Flickr*.

*NOTE:* these images were taken from a camera I recently bought. If you want the story behind it, let me know so that I can explain it to you in detail.


DSC03735 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03736 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03737 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03738 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03748 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03749 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03751 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03752 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03753 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03755 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03757 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03761 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03766 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03778 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03787 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03790 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03791 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03792 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03795 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03802 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Cool shots!


----------



## Cal_Escapee

Is that crane for the new SFMOMA wing or for the renovation of the Pacific Telephone building? It looks like it's in position for the new museum wing but I didn't know they were that far along (to have a crane up) on that.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

I've got plenty of catching up to do, so... let me begin with a few mini showcases of where I've been lately.

When you think of San Francisco, you think of *Union Square*. Here are a handful of shots I've taken from there lately: (from my *Flickr* collection)



Union Square Half Panorama by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03644 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03636 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03637 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03634 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03630 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03628 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03620 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03656 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03664 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

I have been away for a good part of the weekend, so I will do several mini collections to catch up.

Part 1: *Marin Headlands*. From my *Flickr* collection.


DSC00003 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00004 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Mini collection, part 2: *Golden Gate Bridge* and views of *San Francisco* from Marin County. From my *Flickr* collection.


DSC04641 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04643 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04655 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04660 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04663 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04665 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Mini collection, part 3: various views of San Francisco. This collection starts from the bottom on *Washington Square* and goes up the hill via Filbert Street towards *Coit Tower*. From my *Flickr* collection.


DSC04158 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04161 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04162 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04163 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04165 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04167 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04168 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04170 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04171 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04174 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Great pictures; I can imagine being there. It would be great to live in a 'painted Victorian'.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Cal_Escapee said:


> Is that crane for the new SFMOMA wing or for the renovation of the Pacific Telephone building? It looks like it's in position for the new museum wing but I didn't know they were that far along (to have a crane up) on that.


I'd sense it'll be for the latter since there is a brand new construction going on for 131 New Montgomery Street that I can see its banner from First Street heading southwest. I don't know if the new SFMOMA wing is already undergoing construction, but I believe that the tall crane is for a tall building since there will be new residential spaces to be built in the district.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

openlyJane said:


> Great pictures; I can imagine being there. It would be great to live in a 'painted Victorian'.


A painted Victorian is indeed a magnificent piece of work that lasts for many, many years. I'd imagine when those houses were first constructed during the turn of the 20th century, and many of them still survive today. The only issue about it is the the structure can be vulnerable, especially that earthquakes can happen here at anytime (since the City is located close to at least two active fault lines, the San Andreas to the west and Hayward to the east). With such earthquakes, the foundations of such structures could be compromised, causing it to move pretty violently and collapse because of age. However, I'd say that with proper retrofitting and maintenance, such Victorian homes can last even longer.


----------



## Surname47

you can see why its everybodys Favorite City.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Highcliff said:


> is Sausalito the most rich neighborhood in san francisco?


Sausalito is one of the richest neighborhoods, not only in the San Francisco Bay Area, but in the entire country as well. Let me show you what I mean: (Source 1, Source 2)

*Highest Income Places in the United States with at least 1,000 households* (possibly from the 2010 Census, ordered as rank from highest, place name, and income)

• 4	Woodside, California $104,667
• 9	Hillsborough, California	$98,643	
• 14	Los Altos Hills, California	$92,840	
• 26	Tiburon, California $85,966	
• 34	Sausalito, California $81,040	
• 49	Monte Sereno, California	$76,577	— in Santa Cruz County
• 72	Piedmont, California $70,539
• 92	Los Altos, California $66,776
• 98	Alamo, California $65,705

*Highest Income Places in the United States with a Population of at least 1,000 people* (same as above, with the end number being the population)

• 1	Belvedere, California	$113,595	2,125
• 3	Atherton, California	$112,408	7,194
• 9	Woodside, California	$104,667	5,352
• 15	Portola Valley, California	$99,621	4,462
• 17	Hillsborough, California	$98,643	10,825
• 28	Los Altos Hills, California	$92,840	7,902
• 39	Tiburon, California	$85,966	8,666
• 53	Sausalito, California	$81,040	7,330
• 71	Monte Sereno, California	$76,577	3,483 — in Santa Cruz County

*Highest Income Counties in the United States by Median Household Income* (2011 figures)

• 19	Santa Clara County	California	$84,895	1,809,378
• 33	San Mateo County	California	$81,657	727,209
• 46	Marin County	California	$77,168	255,031
• 55	Contra Costa County	California	$74,353	1,066,096
• 74	San Francisco County	California	$69,894	812,826
• 93	Alameda County	California	$67,558	1,529,875


----------



## Cal_Escapee

There's my condo (right above the red roof of the 3rd house from the right):


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Cal_Escapee said:


> There's my condo (right above the red roof of the 3rd house from the right):


Really? I took the 5-Fulton earlier to get to Alamo Square, and I recall going through McAllister Street. However, it isn't that easy to spot where that tall apartment block is (with your condo) because it's mostly built up. By the way, are you in town?


----------



## Cal_Escapee

Highcliff said:


> is embarcadero center the most important complex of office buildings or isn't it?


It's certainly not the tallest or most prominent on the skyline--that would be either the TransAmerica (pyramid), the tallest, or the (former) Bank of America Building which is almost as tall and sticks out because of its reddish granite cladding. Embarcadero Center, which is a complex of 5 buildings, may have the most total square feet of office space--I'm not sure.


----------



## Cal_Escapee

fieldsofdreams said:


> Really? I took the 5-Fulton earlier to get to Alamo Square, and I recall going through McAllister Street. However, it isn't that easy to spot where that tall apartment block is (with your condo) because it's mostly built up. By the way, are you in town?


Yes, I'm back. I'm actually on Franklin near Golden Gate.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Cal_Escapee said:


> Yes, I'm back. I'm actually on Franklin near Golden Gate.


Wait a minute... Franklin Street near Golden Gate? That's one block west of Van Ness. Huh, I always pass by the area when I ride Golden Gate Transit (either the 10, 54, 70, or 101) to and from Novato. Perhaps I'll find time to hangout with you so that you can show me around because I'm familiar with certain parts of the Loin, but not others. I would use Franklin from Pine heading towards Lombard...


----------



## techniques1200s

Highcliff said:


> it is just my impression or does san francisco have more tall buildings than los angeles?


LA has more tall buildings than SF, but not by a huge amount (400+ buildings over 12 stories in SF, and 500+ over 12 stories in LA). Downtown San Francisco has more tall buildings than downtown LA though (though the tallest ones in LA are taller than the tallest in SF). Towers in LA are spread out through a much larger area, with significant highrise clusters in non-downtown areas, such as Century City, whereas in SF the vast majority are in downtown.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

techniques1200s said:


> LA has more tall buildings than SF, but not by a huge amount (400+ buildings over 12 stories in SF, and 500+ over 12 stories in LA). Downtown San Francisco has more tall buildings than downtown LA though (though the tallest ones in LA are taller than the tallest in SF). Towers in LA are spread out through a much larger area, with significant highrise clusters in non-downtown areas, such as Century City, whereas in SF the vast majority are in downtown.


Oh interesting. So, your definition of a "tall" building is any structure that has 12 or more stories? I think I want to learn more about what the standards are for a "tall" building because when I talk of "tall", I mean heights, not necessarily number of floors. To me, a 12-floor structure may be already tall, but a 10-story structure (with a basement) is tall for me already. Perhaps you can give me a fresh take on what a "tall" building is in terms of floors because I'm more reliable in heights (especially when measured in meters, not feet).

So, for today, as a catch up, I will showcase a few of my latest shots of the *Financial District* in San Francisco. From my *Flickr* collection.


DSC06023 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06009 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06018 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04756 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04755 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04751 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04750 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04746 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04740 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​
On top of those, I will add a view of the Financial District from the *Golden Gate Bridge*.


DSC04853 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## techniques1200s

nice pics! I like when you get downtown shots.



fieldsofdreams said:


> Oh interesting. So, your definition of a "tall" building is any structure that has 12 or more stories? I think I want to learn more about what the standards are for a "tall" building because when I talk of "tall", I mean heights, not necessarily number of floors. To me, a 12-floor structure may be already tall, but a 10-story structure (with a basement) is tall for me already. Perhaps you can give me a fresh take on what a "tall" building is in terms of floors because I'm more reliable in heights (especially when measured in meters, not feet).


Well, what constitutes a "tall building" is subjective of course. I would also agree that 10 stories counts as relatively "tall", but I was going by the definition used on www.emporis.com, because they have the most complete database of highrises that i know of, for many cities (that's where i got those 400+ and 500+ numbers for LA and SF), though for the most accurate count you have to go through the entire list for a city and remove proposed/cancelled/demolished buildings from the total (unless you pay, then that data is easy to access, but I'm not paying for that :lol. They define a highrise building as 35+ meters/115+ feet, or 12+ stories if no exact height is known. Other definitions of a highrise include going as low as 75 feet, and of course some people don't even consider a building tall unless it's a few hundred feet at least.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

For today, let me show you even more of *Union Square* in San Francisco. From my *Flickr* collection.


DSC05070 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05077 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05078 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05083 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05085 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05086 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05092 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05097 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05098 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05111 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Great pics of Union Square - love the hearts; as you said - like the eggs we had in Liverpool.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Awww yes. I truly love the hearts so much, I found another one... and I discovered that in San Francisco, the Hearts collection right now number to *130* all over the city. You might be surprised where I found this heart:


DSC06685 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

The police department?


----------



## fieldsofdreams

So, I've found yet another inspiration for another mini collection: the *Financial District* in San Francisco in the morning. From my *Flickr* collection.


DSC06665 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06667 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06671 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06672 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06674 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06675 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06676 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06678 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06680 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06686 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Mini showcase, part 2: *San Rafael*, two ways. From my *Flickr* collection.

Part A: *Fourth Street*, Downtown.


DSC04907 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04908 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04909 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04910 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04912 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06371 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06372 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06374 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​
Part B: *The Mall at Northgate*, Terra Linda.


DSC04913 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04915 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Mini collection, part 3: scenes around *Novato*, from my *Flickr* collection.

Part A: *San Marin* and *Central Novato*


DSC04678 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04679 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04685 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04686 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04688 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04689 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04691 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04695 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04696 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04698 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04700 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04701 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

Nice photos FOD


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Mini collection, part 3: scenes around *Novato*, from my *Flickr* collection.

Part B: *Hamilton*


DSC06234 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06235 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06236 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06238 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06240 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06241 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06244 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06250 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06254 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06255 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06266 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06269 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

openlyJane said:


> The police department?


Nope. Try again. Hint: it's located somewhere in the Financial District.



paul62 said:


> Nice photos FOD


Thanks, Paul. When I compare your Manchester collection to mine, I see two completely different worlds: just my opinion, I'd love to have parts of Ancoats in places like San Rafael and Novato in terms of density and design because I truly want to see more businesses and people living in my community rather than just low-density subdivisions I see in many areas here. :yes:


----------



## openlyJane

FOD, I really do think that you misunderstand the way British cities work. Ancoats in Manchester, is the equivalent of Alamo Square in San Francisco - part of the city itself!

Likewise, many of my suburban pictures of Liverpool suburbs are the equivalents of Russian Hill or Cow Hollow in San Francisco - firmly within the city boundaries.

In the U.S the term 'suburb' has a much wider application than in Britain - and can refer to completely independent towns many, many miles away from the city itself - such is the size of America; and the really very small size of Britain.

For example, Manchester is just 30 minutes away, by car, from Liverpool...


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Mini collection, part 2: scenes from around *Lake Merritt BART station*, Oakland. From my *Flickr* collection.


DSC08073 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08075 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08077 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08082 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08083 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08084 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08085 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08086 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08088 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08089 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08091 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08093 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08094 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08096 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08098 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Mini collection, part 3: along *Grant Avenue* in *North Beach*, San Francisco. From my *Photobucket* collection.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

First of all, thanks for all those likes! Truly appreciated indeed. :hug:

And for today, I will continue with my mini collections since I'm taking a break from a long essay I've worked on for the past few days.

Part 1: *Stockton Street* between Chinatown and Union Square, San Francisco. From my *Photobucket* collection.

Typically, buses run through the Stockton Street Tunnel between Chinatown and Union Square (Muni bus lines 8X, 30, and 45), bypassing California, Pine, and Bush Streets. This tunnel, originally made for streetcars (on the defunct A-Stockton line), now serves as a major artery for Muni and cars traveling between Little Italy and Market Street, with the northern portal located near Sacramento Street and the southern portal located some distance away from Sutter Street.







However, I find the upper (and hilly) portion of Stockton Street (crossing California, Pine, and Bush Streets) to be much more interesting, not just for the views of Chinatown, but also its relative quietness to the rest of the tourist area. And yes, there is a cable car stop on Stockton & California, next to the Ritz Carlton Hotel.


----------



## Highcliff

fieldsofdreams said:


> Mini collection, part 2: scenes from around *Lake Merritt BART station*, Oakland. From my *Flickr* collection.
> 
> 
> DSC08073 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​




dear fod....only san francisco has this style of houses?​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Maybe, maybe not. Those Victorian-style homes can be found in other places, particularly in older, more established cities with large numbers of European immigrants. I could imagine Melbourne (Australia) having those homes...

Mini collection, part 2: *Downtown San Rafael*, from my *Flickr* collection.


DSC08571 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08572 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08584 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08585 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08586 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08613 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08626 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08627 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08662 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08665 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Since I've been away for a whole day yesterday, I will be showcasing mini collections once again...

Part 1: the *Financial District* and *South of Market*, San Francisco during yesterday's rush hour. From my *Flickr* collection.


DSC08870 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08878 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08885 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08887 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08896 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08901 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08913 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08931 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08932 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08948 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08950 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08958 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08969 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08970 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08983 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08994 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

I particularly enjoy your San Fran pics; especially the one from the top of Stockton Street, looking down hill. Fab! Such a scene is so reminiscent of San Francisco.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

openlyJane said:


> I particularly enjoy your San Fran pics; especially the one from the top of Stockton Street, looking down hill. Fab! Such a scene is so reminiscent of San Francisco.


Ah thank you Jane! Did you mean this picture:



That's California Street heading downhill. I'd say that's one of my best shots ever with my old camera wherein you get to see so many things in one picture. From where I was standing, you'd notice the following: the Bay Bridge on the back, Market Street below the bridge, followed by the Financial District, the California Street cable car line, and finally Chinatown before it climbs up the hill, flanking between Chinatown and Union Square. This, I believe, is one of the most scenic shots of the City I've ever taken, and not a lot of tourists know about this because you'd need to know how to actually go to this spot to begin with. What I recommend is either:

• Take the California Street cable car line towards Stockton Street; or
• From Union Square or Chinatown, instead of taking the bus, climb up the stairs on either side of either portal, climb a steep hill (actually, the one from Chinatown is easier because the gradient on the Ritz Carlton is much lower than between Pine and Bush Streets), and walk towards the Ritz Carlton on the east side of the street. You will see California Street before (if coming in from Chinatown) or after (if coming in from Union Square) the north portal of the Stockton Street Tunnel.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Speaking of my recent collection from the *Financial District* and *South of Market*, I am thinking of showcasing photos from around those areas this weekend since I have a lot of images sitting on my *Photobucket* archives.

Part 1: *Mission Street*, including *Westfield Shopping Center*, South of Market.


----------



## madonnagirl

it's great to browse your thread and imagining I'm walking along those streets specially the chinatown area which I think is the largest in America. 
BTW, how cheap is the modest complete chinese meal there?


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 2: *Market Street* between Powell and Stockton Streets, San Francisco.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 3: back to *Mission Street*, South of Market.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Let's continue with my *Photobucket* rewind tour...

Part 4: still along *Mission Street* in the *South of Market*, San Francisco.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

madonnagirl said:


> it's great to browse your thread and imagining I'm walking along those streets specially the chinatown area which I think is the largest in America.
> BTW, how cheap is the modest complete chinese meal there?


Chinatown in San Francisco is the oldest and is one of the largest (but not the largest in size) in the United States. Yes, the area is pretty hilly, to say the least, but the city blocks in the area are chopped up further into alleyways and side streets, which can make one think a tourist steps into Hong Kong or an urban community in China.

As for the price of a _modest_ complete Chinese meal, it depends on the restaurant and style of cooking. Some offer inexpensive treats for around $7 to $10 at lunchtime, while other high-end (and often touristy) eateries charge a lot more. It all depends on what style you want to sample, and restaurant cleanliness do vary, so you might want to shop around. If you're after dimsum, though, there are some dim sum houses outside Chinatown that are of outstanding quality... I can tell you those by request.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 5: still along *Mission Street* close to the *Transbay Terminal* construction area, *South of Market*, San Francisco.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

For today, a little taste of my *Lake Merritt* shots since I'll be away again.


DSC08126 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08129 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08130 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08132 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08138 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08156 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08157 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08161 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08178 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08184 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

For today, I'll split my photo showcase into the following:

First, the final part of my *South of Market* photo collection series from my *Photobucket* collection.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Second: this will be my brand new showcase from another part of San Francisco... around *Civic Center*, particularly at San Francisco City Hall. From my *Photobucket* collection.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Bonus showcase: around *Shattuck Avenue & Center Street* (Downtown Berkeley BART Station). From my *Flickr* collection.


DSC09207 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09208 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09209 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09215 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09220 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09234 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09237 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09240 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09241 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09242 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09243 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09245 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09247 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09256 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09257 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

That looks like a fun neighbourhood. 

I love City Hall - didn't it feature in the film, 'Harvey Milk'?


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 3: I will introduce sets of images I haven't showcased in a long time, Bay Area highways and roadways. This time, I will describe the routes by county and highway together, as well as typical traffic situations along the way.

Section A: *Golden Gate Bridge* at night, at Vista Point (Marin County side)


DSC05256 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05258 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05259 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05260 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05263 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​
Section B: *Richmond-San Rafael Bridge*, the northernmost of the east-west crossings of the San Francisco Bay, connecting San Rafael in Marin County with Richmond in Contra Costa County. Of the seven major bridges in the Bay Area, this one is the longest and one of the more frequented spans I use from Marin County to get to the East Bay, at 5.5 miles (8.8km).


DSC09379 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00117 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00402 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00408 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00409 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Great updates FOD - although I'm not keen on malls.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

openlyJane said:


> Great updates FOD - although I'm not keen on malls.


Oh wow... so tell me: what kinds of commercial areas you're more fond of, if not malls: markets, shopping streets, or small commercial areas confined to one or two city blocks? And what makes you not that keen to shopping centers?


----------



## fieldsofdreams

As an addition...



madonnagirl said:


> I love SF for its varied architectural styles - from neo-classics to art decos
> to bay-windowed houses to the straight-designed '50's & '60's.
> and I won't forget those rehab trams and cables as well.


Ah yes, those truly make the City unique. Those are deeply profound in the various districts wherein one can sample the rich variety of architectural designs that bring San Francisco up to life, and one can imagine the diversity of the neighborhoods in the process simply by looking at the buildings' exteriors.



capricorn2000 said:


> Oh man, it was Newark not Hayward and we stayed at my aunt's house who passed away and was buried in a cemetery in Hayward. yeah. I will let you know if ever I decide to go there and you're welcome for the _multiple likes_.


Newark, the runaway city from Fremont because it is surrounded entirely by the City of Fremont, eh? Hmmm... Newark also has NewPark Mall, one of the larger and better shopping centers in the area (compared to Southland Mall in Hayward). Plus, Fremont has a lot of shopping areas, including Pacific Commons and Fremont Hub. Sadly, the concentration of Filipino stores are in Union City and Milpitas, not in Fremont or Newark.


----------



## openlyJane

fieldsofdreams said:


> Oh wow... so tell me: what kinds of commercial areas you're more fond of, if not malls: markets, shopping streets, or small commercial areas confined to one or two city blocks? And what makes you not that keen to shopping centers?


I hate the fact that malls are completely cut off from the elements - and just appear as temples to consumerism. They feel sterile to me - and a bit nightmarish, to be honest!

Yes, I like markets & shopping streets; that feel part of the city; connected to it in a seamless fashion.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

openlyJane said:


> I hate the fact that malls are completely cut off from the elements - and just appear as temples to consumerism. They feel sterile to me - and a bit nightmarish, to be honest!
> 
> Yes, I like markets & shopping streets; that feel part of the city; connected to it in a seamless fashion.


I see... well, there are open-air "lifestyle" malls now like what I presented before in Corte Madera that embodies the outdoor living of Marin County, as well as these so-called "premium outlets" that carry named brands at supposedly bargain-basement prices... indeed, it all boils down to taste. Sometimes, I dislike the mall because, as you mentioned, it seems to be too sterile and confined. Sure, I can see the same stores when I visit them, but I sense that malls nowadays seem to carry the same stores as other malls have. There is little to no resemblance to uniqueness in them, albeit design-wise, some are great than others... I've grown up in Manila, with malls spanning high as eight floors plus a basement, with one of them having around 750 shops and 250 restaurants. To me, that is indeed a huge mall, and around 800,000 people visit it daily (even on a typical weekday!). If you'd want me to discuss that further, I'll be more than happy to show you which mall that is.

But, yes, I really love markets and independent shops that face the street. Not only they give out variety and uniqueness, but they also support the local economy.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

For today, let me do a few showcases once again... all from my *Flickr* collection.

Part 1: the finale to my *Marina District* collection in San Francisco.


DSC08755 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08754 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08756 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08757 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08758 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08763 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08764 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08765 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08767 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08769 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 2: a short walking circuit around *Downtown Berkeley*. This will be one of several walks in a series... with this one focusing on Allston Way and Milvia Street, a few blocks west of Shattuck Avenue.


DSC09261 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09262 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09263 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09265 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09267 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09269 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09270 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09273 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09275 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09280 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 3: highway scenes series: US-101 in San Rafael.


DSC08632 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08641 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08656 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08659 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00422 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

For today, several more showcases from my *Flickr* collection.

First up: part 3 of my *Downtown Berkeley* walk, around Milvia and Kittredge Streets. 


DSC09281 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09283 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09284 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09285 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09286 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09288 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09291 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09292 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09293 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09295 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Next, I'll do a mini collection of *Downtown Oakland*, around Broadway between 9th and 20th Streets.


DSC07831 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07832 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07833 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07835 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07840 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07845 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07849 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07850 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07858 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07862 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## Benonie

About previous posts: I'm always impressed by those huge iron bridges in northern America. We hardly know any bridges of that size and shape in western Europe. I cycled some of these kind in Canada and that was a hard but amazing feeling.

These beautiful photos and show the extreme size of such a bridge. Wonderful and intriguing!


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 3: along *Market Street* between Montgomery and Stockton Streets in San Francisco.


DSC06694 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06698 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06710 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06723 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06726 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06727 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06734 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06736 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06739 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06741 by anthonynachor, on Flickr
​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Benonie said:


> About previous posts: I'm always impressed by those huge iron bridges in northern America. We hardly know any bridges of that size and shape in western Europe. I cycled some of these kind in Canada and that was a hard but amazing feeling.
> 
> These beautiful photos and show the extreme size of such a bridge. Wonderful and intriguing!


Ah interesting. Yes, that bridge may be uninspiring in some aspects because it is indeed steel-heavy, but when you go through the bridge, you'll get the feeling that you're in a "roller coaster" ride because the bridge sways up and down twice, with a long S-curve on the San Rafael side of the bridge and an immediate split-up between the westbound (upper deck) and eastbound (lower deck) portions of I-580. And also, on the east end of the bridge, one can see the huge refinery plant operated by Chevron, which, lately had an explosion in one of its tanks.

That bridge was built after World War II, in 1956, to replace a ferry crossing between Point Molate in Richmond and San Quentin (close to the prison). And, I actually practiced those shots on board a moving bus because one can actually notice the length of the bridge from the Marin County side of the crossing than from Contra Costa County, while the sunset shot was a test if my camera can do well with such shots. To guide you, the first picture you have is heading _eastbound_ (no toll); the one with the sunset shot is heading _westbound_ (with toll). And thank you also for your comments!


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Let me do even more *Downtown Berkeley* walk photos...

Part 1: along Kittredge Street heading back to Downtown Berkeley BART.


DSC09294 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09296 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09298 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09299 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09301 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09303 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09304 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09305 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09306 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09308 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09309 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09311 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 2 of my *Downtown Berkeley* walk: Center Street near Shattuck Avenue heading towards Civic Center.


DSC09484 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09485 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09486 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09487 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09489 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09490 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09492 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09495 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09498 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09499 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Bonus showcase: on board an *AC Transit* bus, meandering through mainly residential communities of *El Cerrito*, *Albany*, and *Berkeley*, part 1.


DSC09449 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09450 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09451 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09452 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09453 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09454 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09455 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09456 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09457 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09460 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

A lovely hilly community. I can see the ocean.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

openlyJane said:


> A lovely hilly community. I can see the ocean.


Indeed it is! That area you just saw is in El Cerrito... and the ocean is actually San Francisco Bay.  The bus line I was on took me 20 minutes from El Cerrito Plaza BART Station towards Downtown Berkeley BART Station wherein the route took me through the hilly communities of El Cerrito, Albany, and Berkeley, as well as small portions of unincorporated Contra Costa County (namely, Kensington). And by the way, the last two or three images you've seen are in Albany since there is a "discreet" boundary between Alameda and Contra Costa Counties along Fairmount Road that turns into Colusa Avenue. And the homes in the area are also reasonably-priced, given that those are in the hills and a bit far from San Francisco (roughly around 15 miles northeast or so).

For today, even more *Downtown Berkeley* pics, this time walking around Berkeley's Civic Center. From my *Flickr* collection.


DSC09491 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09505 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09508 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09509 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09513 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09516 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09517 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09519 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09520 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09522 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Bonus showcase: part 2 of my bus ride from El Cerrito Plaza BART to Downtown Berkeley BART, focusing on *Albany* and *Berkeley*. From my *Flickr* collection.


DSC09461 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09462 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09463 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09464 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09465 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09467 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09469 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09470 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09471 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09473 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## Kangaroo MZ

:drool:


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Kangaroo MZ said:


> :drool:


Oh, oh... Tell me more. What's with you drooling about this time?


----------



## Encinal

Were you on the 25? That's the neighborhood that I grew up in. You're first set of photos is El Cerrito and Kensington; the second is in Kensington and Berkeley (the Thousand Oaks area). Albany is further west.



> ...And the homes in the area are also reasonably-priced...


Ha! Tiny bungalows are selling for a million dollars. Its actually kind of absurd.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Encinal said:


> Were you on the 25? That's the neighborhood that I grew up in. You're first set of photos is El Cerrito and Kensington; the second is in Kensington and Berkeley (the Thousand Oaks area). Albany is further west.
> 
> Ha! Tiny bungalows are selling for a million dollars. Its actually kind of absurd.


Yup, you're right. I was on the 25A (clockwise) since I haven't toured that part of northern Berkeley before. I was about to board the 25B (counterclockwise) that would've brought me through UC Village, Pierce Street (99 Ranch Market) and Hopkins Street, but I missed it by 30 seconds because I took my time to get acquainted with the area. I then recalled that if I took the B Loop, it would take me 10 minutes longer to get to Downtown Berkeley... That's why I waited instead for another 20 minutes (with even more photos of Plaza BART) before boarding the A Loop, which I found to be a nice treat since I went through the back roads of Fairmount Road and Colusa Avenue... and saw those tiny homes that I wondered if those are affordable for some reason!  I know though that the 18 goes through Albany via Solano Avenue, sure, but I wanted to explore even more! I even recalled riding the 7 that went way up Kensington and Arlington Blvd. between Berkeley BART and Del Norte BART, and I see quite a pattern of small and large homes fighting for a view of San Francisco and San Pablo Bays.

So, tell me: how much do you think are the homes there on the Kensington and El Cerrito Hills? And for how long did you grow up in that neighborhood, plus what were your memories of the place? Plus, I'll look into exploring even more of your area when I go through Albany soon since I've been tipped by my uncle that Zachary's Chicago Pizza (on Solano & Colusa) is a splendid pizza place that I want to spend some time around Albany and north Berkeley.


----------



## Kangaroo MZ

fieldsofdreams said:


> Oh, oh... Tell me more. What's with you drooling about this time?


The photos are great. I want to eat this city. :lol:


----------



## fieldsofdreams

@Kangaroo really, huh? Why not visit here soon so that I can show you around my wonderful region? 

Bonus showcase, part 2: Two different road views from my *Photobucket* and *Flickr* collections.

Marin Headlands:



​
US-101 at Ignacio Boulevard/Bel Marin Keys Blvd, immediately south of CA-37, at dusk:




DSC00548 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00417 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## capricorn2000

nice photo update. I alway thought that the longest bridge there is the Bay Bridge but now I know. thanks again and pls keep them coming.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

For today, a continuation of my walk around *Downtown Berkeley*, still along Martin Luther King, Jr. Way. From my *Flickr* collection.


DSC09523 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09524 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09525 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09526 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09527 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09529 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09530 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09532 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09534 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09535 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

capricorn2000 said:


> nice photo update. I alway thought that the longest bridge there is the Bay Bridge but now I know. thanks again and pls keep them coming.


Ah yes. The Bay Bridge has two separate sections, in which one of them is the suspension bridge (San Francisco) and the other is the cantilever bridge (Oakland, to be replaced with a brand new single tower suspension bridge span). Connecting the two bridges are a pair of "stacked" tunnels (with the lower deck heading to Oakland and the upper deck heading to San Francisco), with each one of them having exit and entry ramps to and from Treasure and Yerba Buena Islands (still within the jurisdiction of the City and County of San Francisco).


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Bonus showcase: scenes around *San Francisco State University* from a few weeks ago before the end of Spring semester. From my *Flickr* collection.


DSC08498 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08499 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08500 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08501 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08502 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08503 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

For today, since I'll be away for a good part of the day: a mini-showcase of my school again... this time, I brought in my tripod to help ease the "image imbalance" I get with panorama shots sometimes. From my *Flickr* collection.


DSC00620 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00621 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00622 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00623 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00624 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00625 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00626 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00627 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00628 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00633 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00632 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00636 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00637 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00639 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00642 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## indie kid

I like it. Beautiful photos


----------



## aljuarez

Wonderful series! Subscribed! :cheers:


----------



## fieldsofdreams

indie kid said:


> I like it. Beautiful photos





aljuarez said:


> Wonderful series! Subscribed! :cheers:


Thanks, my friends! I just love showing places around the region that you might not get to see, and traveling around my area makes me understand why I love this region so much. 

For today, let me continue with my rather long walk around *Downtown Berkeley*, and for a good reason: I was trying to get to the university (UC Berkeley) when I was looking for a shortcut to get across three blocks easily. Sadly, one block was absent because that block was a "super block" (it means two or more blocks are consolidated for a variety of purposes, in this case, it covers a high school gymnasium and sports complex). So, I had to walk back two full blocks, climb up another two, then I found my way after walking up to seven blocks. From my *Flickr* collection.


DSC09537 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09539 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09540 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09541 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09544 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09545 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09546 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09547 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09548 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09549 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Bonus showcase: scenes around *San Francisco*.


DSC09635 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09636 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09637 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09640 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09641 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09645 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09647 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09649 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09651 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09656 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## Xtartrex

Great, great shots, you are covering most of it with those shots, keep them coming.


----------



## DaveF12

fascinating photo series specially that of SF. I was expecting some pics of UC-Berkeley
because I haven't seen one yet.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Xtartrex said:


> Great, great shots, you are covering most of it with those shots, keep them coming.


Thanks, my friend! I'll keep taking all those wonderful shots for you, especially that you've moved to China already from San Diego... hope that I help you bring back those wonderful memories. :hug:



DaveF12 said:


> fascinating photo series specially that of SF. I was expecting some pics of UC-Berkeley
> because I haven't seen one yet.


Thank you! Well, UC Berkeley will definitely be on the pipeline, but I'm taking my time on which images I'll show first because I have so many images to choose from between two different photo sets (totaling around 50,000 now and counting), that's why I keep in mind user requests where possible. UC Berkeley images will be coming soon, so stay tuned!


----------



## fieldsofdreams

For today, a continuation of my *Downtown Berkeley* walk, still finding my way to UC Berkeley after discovering the superblock problem. From my *Flickr* collection.


DSC09550 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09552 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09553 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09555 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09556 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09559 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09561 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09562 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09565 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09566 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Bonus showcase: *South of Market*, *Financial District*, and *Market Street*, San Francisco, from lunchtime today. From my *Flickr* collection.


DSC00796 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00800 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00801 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00802 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00805 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00806 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00808 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00809 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00812 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00816 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00824 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00830 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00835 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00841 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00842 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Bonus showcase, part 1: *Larkspur*, particularly around its *Downtown*. From my *Flickr* collection.


DSC08432 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08434 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08435 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08436 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08437 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08438 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08439 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08441 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08443 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08444 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Bonus showcase, part 2: the City of *Walnut Creek* is an exurb community, located around 25 miles (40km) northeast of San Francisco via the Bay Bridge. The city's population, estimated to be at around 65,200, is one of the wealthier communities in Contra Costa County, and it is, along with Concord, among the more important communities in the San Ramon Valley as it has an eclectic downtown (anchored by Broadway Plaza), numerous medical facilities, several facilities for higher education (Diablo Valley College is located in nearby Pleasant Hill), and many office buildings housing various firms, including the headquarters of the Pac-12 conference of the National Collegiate Athletic Association (NCAA). It, along with Concord, shares a common theme as part of the "commercial heart" of central Contra Costa County as it provides a lot of retail, professional offices, and industries, all of which make this city an interesting place to visit. With its location next to a busy junction, with Interstate 680 (connecting between Fairfield and San Jose) and CA-24 (connecting between Oakland and Walnut Creek) located southwest of downtown, it is also a transportation hub where commuters from as far northeast as Sacramento (via I-80) and west as San Francisco and Oakland (also via I-80 and I-580) converge and meet at Walnut Creek BART Station and its downtown core, focusing on Main Street and Locust Street.

Here's a little taste of Walnut Creek before I make my walk showcase, from my *Flickr* collection:


DSC04877 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04896 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04901 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04915 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04916 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04953 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04969 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04971 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04973 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05010 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Bonus showcase, part 3: along *Post Street* in San Francisco, heading east from Van Ness Avenue. Its one-way counterparts, heading westbound, would be Geary Street one block south and Sutter Street one block north. From my *Flickr* collection.


DSC06177 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06178 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06181 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06183 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06185 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06187 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06188 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06190 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06191 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06193 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06195 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06196 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## MilbertDavid

lovely photos specially those of San Francisco.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Thanks a lot! :hug: I'll do even more San Francisco collections more often to keep up with demand... yet, I'm still geared towards showcasing the rest of the San Francisco Bay Area in which not a lot of tourists get to see.

For today, a little sneak peek into my latest walk in San Francisco... around the *Haight-Ashbury* District. Yes, it is a tourist draw thanks to its historic and cultural significance as a gathering point for the *Summer of Love* movement in the late 1960s, partly as a reaction to the Vietnam War that allowed people to voice their concerns about military casualties in one of the bloodiest wars the United States went to in its history. Today, it is a center of the hippie culture in San Francisco, with eclectic and funky shops, plentiful of eateries and bars, and tons of historic and greatly cared-for homes and buildings. 

In this trip, however, I did more than just Haight Street: I walked for at least four blocks, covering Masonic Avenue, Waller Street, and Ashbury Street, which gave me a lot of interesting surprises along the way. I didn't know, though, that I actually walked through the *Grateful Dead House* (as shown on Google Maps) in the process. From my *Flickr* collection.


DSC08883 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08912 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08928 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08934 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08946 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08960 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08973 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08979 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08995 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09028 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Also for today, I'll do a double dose of my walk around the *City of Alameda*, from my *Photobucket* collection.

Part 11: around *Downtown*, particularly at Park Street and Central Avenue.



















​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 12: walking along Central Avenue.



















​


----------



## DaveF12

Larkspur seems to be a nice historic city with its share of heritage buildings 
and the rest of your photos of Walnut Creek, Alameda and SF are equally nice too.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Indeed. Larkspur may be one small city in Marin County, but it packs quite a lot of historic charm... it was founded in 1887 by Charles W. Wright, and it was incorporated as a city in 1908. Interestingly, the Downtown area (the area I took pics of) is listed on the National Register of Historic Places in 1982, in which it preserves the central core of the city as having a small-town feel. Source In the process, when I showcase more of Marin County's communities, I will showcase even more of the city plus its neighbors.

For today, I'll be doing some transitions in my photo collections... from my *Flickr* and *Photobucket* collections.

Part 13--and final part--of my *City of Alameda* walk for now, getting back to *Civic Center* before heading a bus back to Downtown Oakland.















​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

For today, I'll launch a succession of photo showcases from *San Francisco* due to a recent surge of likes and reviews.

First up, let me review the classics, the *South of Market* District and *Financial District*.

Section A: New Montgomery Street, South of Market.


DSC07389 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07391 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07392 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07393 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07395 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07396 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07397 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07398 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07399 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07400 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Section B: along *Sutter Street* around the *Financial District* and *Union Square*.


DSC06198 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06199 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06200 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06201 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06203 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06204 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06206 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06208 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06211 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06212 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06214 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06215 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part C: along *Market Street* in the *Financial District* and *South of Market* District. Also includes the concourse level of *Montgomery BART/Muni Metro Station*.


DSC06216 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06223 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06224 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06225 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06226 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06227 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06230 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06236 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06241 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06246 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Section D: along *Market Street* and *Spear Street* heading towards the *Temporary Transbay Terminal* in the *Financial District* and *South of Market* District.


DSC06249 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06252 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06256 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06259 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06261 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06265 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06266 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06267 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06268 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06270 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

What fool would attempt to sit on top of a bus shelter?


----------



## fieldsofdreams

openlyJane said:


> What fool would attempt to sit on top of a bus shelter?


Jane, it was posted specifically like so because the previous day was the Gay Pride parade that I went to, and in previous years, spectators who just can't stand watching it from street level would climb up on one of those bus shelters to allow them to see even more of the parade and its participants. It has been one of those ways to truly savor the parade, especially when you have thousands of people watching along the route. I've seen instances before where several viewers would stand on top of the shelters and dance to the beat of the parade... Yeah, I thought they were a bot crazy especially the bus shelter was old that it could break. The new shelters, by the way, have a mini solar panel on top of them allowing to it generate its own power, hence cutting down on consumption costs. I can tell you even more of the Wave shelters, if you wish...


----------



## fieldsofdreams

For today, a short tour of *Union Square* and *Market Street* before doing a long walk around the City just this morning. From my *Flickr* collection.


DSC09607 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09610 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09619 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09633 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09634 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09636 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09642 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09643 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09644 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09651 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

All right, I've been away for the past few days... so, let me do a multi-part showcase of scenes from around *San Francisco*, given that I have finally arranged my *Flickr* collection of images from all over the city.

First up, around the *Financial District*.


DSC01864 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01866 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01867 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01868 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01870 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01871 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01872 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01873 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01878 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01906 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 2: summertime at the *Golden Gate Bridge*... yes, at times, the bridge can "disappear" from view thanks to the fog that could last all day long, but it happens more likely around late afternoon and around dawn.

Passing through the bridge:


DSC04554 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05228 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05230 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05474 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​
Overviews:


DSC02230 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06496 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07786 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​
Other features, including the Presidio Parkway:


DSC02237 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02238 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04556 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 3: around *Union Square* and *South of Market*, particularly at *Market & Powell Streets*.


DSC07830 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07836 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07838 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07839 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07842 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07857 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07858 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07859 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07874 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07895 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 4: even more images from around *Union Square*, particularly along *Market Street* between Fourth/Stockton/Ellis and Powell Streets.


DSC07412 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07414 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07415 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07416 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07419 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07420 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07420 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07422 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07423 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07424 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 5: around the *University of San Francisco*, particularly focusing on *St. Ignatius Church*. This is one of San Francisco's largest universities (along with the University of California San Francisco and San Francisco State University), and it is a privately-run educational institution, owned by the Jesuits. More information on this school can be read here.


DSC07474 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07475 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07476 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07482 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07485 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07498 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07506 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07508 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07510 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07512 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07514 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07515 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07516 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07517 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07518 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 6: along *Fulton Street* west of Civic Center. This walk is pretty, in which I will be covering the *Panhandle* neighborhood and park.


DSC07462 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07463 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07464 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07465 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07466 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07467 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07468 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07470 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07472 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07473 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 7: since I'll be preparing for vacation soon, I'll be showing you highlights through videos (yes, for the first time here) of *San Francisco*, in which you'll get to see through my new phone what the views are like. Although these are 15 to 30 seconds long, the details are pretty superb that those are worth watching indeed, and these were pretty much my test videos to see how good those videos look like from a Samsung Galaxy S4. By request, I can do longer videos with slower capture rate so that you can see the cities I visit better. From my *Photobucket* collection.

_Note: to play the videos, click on any of the images and it will bring you to an external page (my Photobucket) where you can play it._

*Dolores Park*

​
*Bernal Heights* (1st video from a lower vantage point, 2nd video from an upper vantage point)



​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

For today, even more *San Francisco* images on demand... from my *Flickr* collection.

Since I've started my *Panhandle* neighborhood showcase with University of San Francisco, I will then make it my walking showcase so that you can see what not a lot of tourists see, especially the northern part of it (called NoPa).

Part 1: still around *Fulton Street* at the *University of San Francisco*.


DSC07489 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07490 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07492 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07494 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07495 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07502 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07503 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07504 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07505 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07520 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 2: even more shots from along *Fulton Street* and the *University of San Francisco*, making a turn towards *Cole Street*.


DSC07521 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07522 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07523 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07524 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07525 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07526 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07527 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07528 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07529 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07531 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 3: along *Cole Street* heading down towards the *Panhandle*.


DSC07532 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07535 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07536 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07537 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07539 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07543 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07544 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07546 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07547 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07549 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

That new camera is doing a great job. Especially love the view from Dolores Park, and from Bernal Heights.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Thanks, Jane! It has a little story to it too: one day, as I was heading out to take more photos, I thought I placed my old silver camera in the bag... and when I found out it wasn't there, I was a bit worried because I knew a few nights before, I already placed it somewhere (but not inside the bag). So I went back home, trying to look for it everywhere, but it was nowhere to be found. However, realizing that I had a little extra money on hand, I then ordered a new camera (the exact same one) on my phone to make sure I have a spare... sure enough, it came, but it was an entirely new camera altogether. Described as "used", the new camera I have looked brand new to start with: no scratches, no nothing. The best part: it was worth $50, simply one of the best deals I've ever made! The camera model I use now for nearly all my *Flickr* images is a Sony Cybershot DSC-HX7V, in which it has 1080p HD quality images and video, panorama shots, multi-focus imaging, around 20 image options, and--the best part--it allows me to use either a MemoryStick Pro (made for Sony) or a standard SDHC memory card, perfect for my photography and video needs! :yes:


----------



## M_J_J

fieldsofdreams said:


> Part 2: summertime at the *Golden Gate Bridge*...
> 
> ​
> ​


Excellent pics kay:


----------



## fieldsofdreams

M_J_J said:


> Excellent pics kay:


Great choices! Yes, the fog shots can be tough, especially when the clouds are really low (the whiteout shot is a prime example), yet I love those fog shots because one can see that even though the fog comes in from the Pacific Ocean, time it right, and you'll get either a deep marine layer or a shallow layer (the first one had a very shallow layer, while the second one had not much fog). It's best to head out midday when the fog burns out to see the entire bridge and the city panorama from a vantage point (either on the bridge or at a vista point).


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Bonus showcase: around downtown *Walnut Creek*, focusing on *Broadway Plaza*. This high-end shopping center is laid out in a lifestyle center format, with parking spaces located some distance from the shopping streets, outdoor pedestrian walkways connecting between shops and restaurants, and several separate buildings clustered in an area covering four blocks. It is served by a free downtown shuttle service (cf. Bay Area Transit in Pictures for images) that connects the shopping center from Walnut Creek BART Station daily, which not only helps boost the area's image, but also gives commuters opportunities to take public transit to shopping rather than driving in. From my *Flickr* collection.

Part 1 of my Broadway Plaza walk...


DSC04911 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04914 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04917 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04918 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04920 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04921 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04922 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04924 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04925 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04926 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 2 of today's bonus showcase continues with my walk around *Broadway Plaza* in *Walnut Creek*.


DSC04919 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04928 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04929 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04930 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04931 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04932 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04933 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04934 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04935 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04936 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Back from a long break, including a well-deserved four-day excursion to Southern California (see my latest collection here), and I will continue where we left off... from my *Flickr* collection.

Part 4 of my *Panhandle* (Hayes Valley) walk: along *Cole Street*.


DSC07550 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07552 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07553 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07555 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07556 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07558 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07559 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07560 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07562 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07563 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

For my 9,000th post, I will post a bonus showcase: some of the best views of *San Francisco* I've taken so far... from my *Flickr* collection.

*South of Market Skyline* from the Temporary Transbay Terminal:


DSC06348 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06385 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​
*San Francisco-Oakland Bay Bridge* and *San Francisco Bay*


DSC06409 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06406 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​
*Ferry Building and Financial District* from Cupid's Arrow along The Embarcadero


DSC06411 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​
*Bernal Heights* from Interstate 280 heading south


DSC08290 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​
And a little preview to my upcoming showcase: various angles of San Francisco from *Bernal Heights Park*...

Facing west towards Sutro Tower:


DSC00382 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​
Facing north towards Civic Center:


DSC00320 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​
Facing northeast towards the Financial District and Downtown:


DSC00368 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​
Facing southeast towards Candlestick:


DSC00413 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 5 of my *Hayes Valley* walk: around Cole Street between Hayes and Fell Streets.


DSC07565 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07566 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07568 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07569 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07570 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07571 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07573 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07576 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07577 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07578 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 6 of my *Panhandle* walk: entering the park.


DSC07579 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07581 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07582 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07583 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07585 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07586 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07587 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07588 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07589 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07590 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## techniques1200s

Great pictures as always, keep them coming! 

Just a little nitpick on your "part 5 hayes valley walk" post though: cole street between hayes and fell isn't in Hayes Valley, but is in the Panhandle/Western Addition/Fillmore/North of the Panhandle (NOPA). The name that gets used will depend on who you ask. To natives it's usually any of those names except "NOPA" which was started in the past decade by realtors trying to set it apart from the Fillmore/western addition (names which gained a bad reputation due to crime and poverty, particularly from the 60s through 90s). Hayes valley on the other hand lies between Alamo square and the Lower Haight to the west (which are considered part of the Fillmore by some, particularly the black community in SF), the Fillmore to the north (which along with Alamo Square, the Lower Haight, and the Panhandle/NOPA are part of the "Western Addition"), Civic Center to the east , and the "Deco Ghetto" section of SOMA to the south. As you can see neighborhood names and boundaries can be pretty complicated, and are often changing


----------



## fieldsofdreams

techniques1200s said:


> Great pictures as always, keep them coming!
> 
> Just a little nitpick on your "part 5 hayes valley walk" post though: cole street between hayes and fell isn't in Hayes Valley, but is in the Panhandle/Western Addition/Fillmore/North of the Panhandle (NOPA). The name that gets used will depend on who you ask. To natives it's usually any of those names except "NOPA" which was started in the past decade by realtors trying to set it apart from the Fillmore/western addition. Hayes valley on the other hand lies between Alamo square and the Lower Haight to the west (which are considered part of the Fillmore by some, particularly the black community in SF), the Fillmore to the north (which along with Alamo Square, the Lower Haight, and the Panhandle/NOPA are part of the "Western Addition"), Civic Center to the east , and the "Deco Ghetto" section of SOMA to the south. As you can see neighborhood names and boundaries can be pretty complicated, and are often changing


Thanks for clarifying, my friend! Indeed, it seems like neighborhood names are changing in San Francisco quite a bit often, especially with all the yuppies moving in from other cities or neighborhoods... I mean, I walked along Hayes Street for a little bit heading towards the hospital (is it St. Mary's?), and I thought I was in the Hayes Valley, given its street name. Yeah, the neighborhood boundaries could be a bit tricky, yet I was right when I described NoPa and the Panhandle. Perhaps you could share a map showing San Francisco's neighborhoods for us, please?


----------



## openlyJane

Nice pics; especially like the one which shows the fog rolling in.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Thanks, Jane! The views from Bernal Heights can be truly spectacular, especially if you time the climb right. The only thing about Bernal Heights Park is that it is indeed out of the way from the major tourist spots, and you'll need to know at least three Muni bus lines to get to the park proper. 

For today, even more pictures from the *Panhandle*... from my *Flickr* collection.

Part 7 covers the park and both Fell (westbound) and Oak (eastbound) streets.


DSC07591 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07592 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07593 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07594 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07596 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07597 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07598 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07600 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07601 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07602 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 8: more of the *Panhandle*, focusing on Oak Street.


DSC07604 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07606 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07608 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07610 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07611 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07612 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07613 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07614 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07615 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07616 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 9: even more *Panhandle* images.


DSC07618 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07619 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07620 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07621 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07625 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07627 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07629 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07630 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07632 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07634 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Bonus showcase, part 1: a walk heading from *Union Square* to the *Financial District* via Market Street.


DSC07929 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07931 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07933 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07935 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07942 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07946 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07960 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07961 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07963 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07964 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Bonus showcase, part 2: from this year's *Gay Pride Parade* in San Francisco, a selection of floats and views from the end of the parade route on Market & 8th Streets. I will be looking into reviving this showcase once I'm done with the Panhandle and Haight-Ashbury showcases.


DSC05657 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05658 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05659 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05662 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05671 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05673 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05677 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05680 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05685 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05687 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Liverpool Pride tomorrow!


----------



## techniques1200s

Nice shots from the Panhandle, downtown, and pride. And I can't wait to see all your Bernal Heights pics, that hilll has some of the best views in SF.

Also, a little history, for those who may not know....

This tower is the Central Tower/Call Building, and was built in 1898. It was the first skyscraper in SF, and was also the tallest building west of the Mississippi river for years. It survived the 1906 earthquake (though it was gutted by fire), though unfortunately the ornate crown that used to be on top was removed in the 1930s when the building was renovated and reclad:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Call_Building




fieldsofdreams said:


> DSC07935 by anthonynachor, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC07942 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


Here's how it looked in 1905, from almost the same angle as your second shot of it: 









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Call_building.jpg

Even though it doesn't look as nice as it did originally, it's still one of my favorite buildings in SF. I love old towers like that.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

openlyJane said:


> Liverpool Pride tomorrow!


Ah interesting. So the Pride Parade takes place every first weekend of August out there in Merseyside... hope you'll take pics of the parade highlights, please? 

So for today, even more *Panhandle* images, focusing now on Oak Street... from my *Flickr* collection.

Part 10: between Shrader and Cole Streets.


DSC07635 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07637 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07638 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07639 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07640 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07641 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07644 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07645 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07646 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07647 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 11: continuing along *Oak Street* heading east between Cole and Ashbury Streets. What's interesting is that just two blocks south of Oak Street lies the famous corner of *Haight and Ashbury Streets*.



DSC07648 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07649 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07650 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07651 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07652 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07655 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07656 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07658 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07659 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07660 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 12: still along *Oak Street* in the *Panhandle*, between Ashbury Street and Masonic Avenue.


DSC07662 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07665 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07666 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07667 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07668 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07670 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07671 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07675 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07677 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07678 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 13: preparing to board a bus on Masonic Avenue and Oak Street, near the *Panhandle*.


DSC07679 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07682 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07684 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07685 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07690 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07691 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07693 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07694 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07695 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07696 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 14: on board a bus, with sights from the *Haight-Ashbury* and *Cole Valley* neighborhoods.


DSC07702 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07703 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07704 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07705 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07706 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07707 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07708 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07711 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07712 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07715 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 15: still on board a bus in the *Cole Valley* neighborhood.


DSC07717 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07718 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07719 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07720 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07721 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07722 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07723 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07724 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07725 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07726 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 16 (final part for now): still on board a bus heading along *Parnassus Street* towards the *University of California, San Francisco Medical Center* and *Inner Sunset* neighborhood.


DSC07729 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07731 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07732 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07734 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07736 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07738 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07739 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07740 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07743 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07744 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

techniques1200s said:


> Nice shots from the Panhandle, downtown, and pride. And I can't wait to see all your Bernal Heights pics, that hilll has some of the best views in SF.
> 
> Also, a little history, for those who may not know....
> 
> This tower is the Central Tower/Call Building, and was built in 1898. It was the first skyscraper in SF, and was also the tallest building west of the Mississippi river for years. It survived the 1906 earthquake (though it was gutted by fire), though unfortunately the ornate crown that used to be on top was removed in the 1930s when the building was renovated and reclad:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Call_Building
> 
> Here's how it looked in 1905, from almost the same angle as your second shot of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Call_building.jpg
> 
> Even though it doesn't look as nice as it did originally, it's still one of my favorite buildings in SF. I love old towers like that.


I didn't know that at all that the building is much older than I first thought, and I am deeply surprised that it was the first such tower in San Francisco... More surprising was the fact that when it was first built, it looked much more grand than what it looks like today. I never thought that the Call Building has such a storied and rich history that a few people know about... :hug: I then wonder: from what part of San Francisco you live in? 

I sense that you can help me infuse this thread with historical tidbits about the pictures I take from around the City by the Bay... it will really make this thread more interesting!


----------



## rst22

Can you post pictures of the summertime golden hills of the north bay.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

rst22 said:


> Can you post pictures of the summertime golden hills of the north bay.


Most certainly! I'm based in the North Bay, by the way, so I believe I have some photos of that to share with you.  I'll check in my collections if I have enough from Marin County so that I can form a bonus showcase.


----------



## techniques1200s

fieldsofdreams said:


> I didn't know that at all that the building is much older than I first thought, and I am deeply surprised that it was the first such tower in San Francisco... More surprising was the fact that when it was first built, it looked much more grand than what it looks like today. I never thought that the Call Building has such a storied and rich history that a few people know about... :hug: I then wonder: from what part of San Francisco you live in?
> 
> I sense that you can help me infuse this thread with historical tidbits about the pictures I take from around the City by the Bay... it will really make this thread more interesting!


Haha yeah, I'd be glad to add some little history lessons here and there if I see something I know about. I'm an SF native and have lived here most of my life, and have always been interested in the city's history too, so I do know a good amount of random facts 

As for where I live now, I'm in the Outer Sunset, near the beach.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

techniques1200s said:


> Haha yeah, I'd be glad to add some little history lessons here and there if I see something I know about. I'm an SF native and have lived here most of my life, and have always been interested in the city's history too, so I do know a good amount of random facts
> 
> As for where I live now, I'm in the *Outer Sunset*, near the beach.


Oh, so you live on the Avenues, eh? And what I find really fascinating is that south of Geary Boulevard, west of Arguello Blvd, and north of Sloat Blvd, the letters and numbers seem to be arranged in a numerically increasing order east to west and alphabetically increasing north to south. For example:

• West of Arguello (not 1st Avenue), the numbers start at 2 all the way to 49th, with two major exceptions: *Funston* (not 13th Avenue) and *Park Presidio Blvd* (between Funston and 14th Avenue, running between the GGB and Fulton Street)
• South of Geary Blvd and north of Sloat Blvd, the alphabet seems to be increasing: Anza, Balboa, Cabrillo, Fulton (I wonder where the D and E are?), Lincoln Way (off-script!), Irving, Judah, Kirkham... all the way down to Wawona, then Yorba (I wonder why Xavier wasn't chosen?) – it's like remembering the ABC! It's better to have those streets named after explorers and other famous San Franciscans rather than just naming them as "A" Street, "B" Street, etc.

I frequently use the 19th Avenue corridor on the 28 and 28L, that's why I know those. But, I have yet to ride the 18-46th Avenue to get much closer to the beach, as well as riding buses and Muni Metro west of Sunset Boulevard, so that I can expand my knowledge of the City much further and deeply appreciate the contrasts and complexities. :yes:


----------



## techniques1200s

fieldsofdreams said:


> Oh, so you live on the Avenues, eh? And what I find really fascinating is that south of Geary Boulevard, west of Arguello Blvd, and north of Sloat Blvd, the letters and numbers seem to be arranged in a numerically increasing order east to west and alphabetically increasing north to south. For example:
> 
> • West of Arguello (not 1st Avenue), the numbers start at 2 all the way to 49th, with two major exceptions: *Funston* (not 13th Avenue) and *Park Presidio Blvd* (between Funston and 14th Avenue, running between the GGB and Fulton Street)
> • South of Geary Blvd and north of Sloat Blvd, the alphabet seems to be increasing: Anza, Balboa, Cabrillo, Fulton (I wonder where the D and E are?), Lincoln Way (off-script!), Irving, Judah, Kirkham... all the way down to Wawona, then Yorba (I wonder why Xavier wasn't chosen?) – it's like remembering the ABC! It's better to have those streets named after explorers and other famous San Franciscans rather than just naming them as "A" Street, "B" Street, etc.
> 
> I frequently use the 19th Avenue corridor on the 28 and 28L, that's why I know those. But, I have yet to ride the 18-46th Avenue to get much closer to the beach, as well as riding buses and Muni Metro west of Sunset Boulevard, so that I can expand my knowledge of the City much further and deeply appreciate the contrasts and complexities. :yes:


Yeah the alphabetical streets are a good setup, it makes it easy to remember which street goes where. And I agree that just riding muni is a great way to learn about and become familiar with the city. Tourists do sometimes get confused between the avenues and numbered streets though, and can end up on the completely wrong side of the city from where they want to be :lol:


----------



## fieldsofdreams

techniques1200s said:


> Yeah the alphabetical streets are a good setup, it makes it easy to remember which street goes where. And I agree that just riding muni is a great way to learn about and become familiar with the city. Tourists do sometimes get confused between the avenues and numbered streets though, and can end up on the completely wrong side of the city from where they want to be :lol:


True. I remember this as a mnemonic:

• Numbered *streets* run perpendicular (mostly *east-west*, with some *northwest-southeast*) with Market Street and Mission Street (both on the diagonal and grid portions), with *Third Street* acting as an arterial for Mission Bay, Dogpatch, India Basin, and the Bayview. The numbered streets run from 1st to 30th, with the most important being between 1st and 11th, 16th, 24th, and 30th. However, *Cesar Chavez Street*, a major arterial in the Mission District, is in between 26th and 27th Street, along with three other minor streets that are in between 27th and 30th Streets. These are located in the South of Market, Mission, and Castro Districts, with some of them running as deep as Potrero Hill.

• Numbered *avenues*, on the other hand, run *north-south*. These cover the Inner and Outer Richmond, Laurel Heights, Golden Gate Park, Inner and Outer Sunset, and Ocean Beach (also includes Land's End, which I'm looking to visit again soon), with some of them reaching as far south as Lake Merced. Exceptions to the numbered avenues include Funston, Park Presidio Blvd, and *Sunset Boulevard*, running in between 36th and 37th Avenues, similar to Park Presidio Blvd). The numbered avenues I remember include 6th, 7th, 9th, 12th, 19th, 25th, 33rd, 46th, and 48th.

Classic examples as applied on Muni bus lines include:

• 18-46th Avenue (north to Legion of Honor, south to Stonestown)
• 28-19th Avenue (north to Fort Mason, south to Daly City BART)
• 28L-19th Avenue Limited (same as 28, skipping the Golden Gate Bridge)
• 48-Quintara/24th Street (east to Third & 20th Streets in the Dogpatch, west to either West Portal Station or the Great Highway)


----------



## fieldsofdreams

techniques1200s said:


> Yeah the alphabetical streets are a good setup, it makes it easy to remember which street goes where. And I agree that just riding muni is a great way to learn about and become familiar with the city. Tourists do sometimes get confused between the avenues and numbered streets though, and can end up on the completely wrong side of the city from where they want to be :lol:


And by the way, I also notice an alphabetical order of *avenues* crossing Third Street, but those would be in the Bayview-Hunters Point neighborhood.  What's interesting in that arrangement, though, is southwest of Islais Creek and Cargo Way (for Pier 90), for some reason, the alphabet starts with the letter C (Custer Avenue) and goes all the way down to Y (Yosemite Avenue), skipping the letters X and Z, then it restarts again with A (Armstrong Avenue) towards the letter M (Meade Avenue), in which Donner Avenue between 3rd and Jennings Streets does not run through and through.


----------



## capricorn2000

great collection and I love every photo and your passion on photography.
btw, there's that area close to Market St. (Financial Dist) which reminds me of DT eastside here in Van where the bums and the homeless are - can't remember the name.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

capricorn2000 said:


> great collection and I love every photo and your passion on photography.
> btw, there's that area close to Market St. (Financial Dist) which reminds me of DT eastside here in Van where the bums and the homeless are - can't remember the name.


Let me recall... Is it on Market & Drumm/California Streets, next to the Hyatt Regency Hotel, The Embarcadero Center, and the California Street Cable Car Turnaround? I recall there are some homeless people wandering around that area, especially near the 7-11 and Taco Bell Express...


----------



## capricorn2000

most probably but you know I lost my sense of direction when you keep on turning around in the area looking for parking lot but I remembered the buildings are kind of derelict and untidy.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

capricorn2000 said:


> most probably but you know I lost my sense of direction when you keep on turning around in the area looking for parking lot but I remembered the buildings are kind of derelict and untidy.


I understand what you mean. I mean, the Financial District, Union Square, South of Market, and Civic Center areas have a plentiful of one-way streets that you'll need to have a keen sense of direction because once you miss the street you want to go, you could end up either going around the block or, even worse, needing to find an alternate route immediately, especially around the Financial District where Montgomery Street (at Market) can be a nightmare at times. And by the way, let me find a picture or two of the area in question since I believe I know the area you're referring to.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

For today, let me do mini showcases so that I can balance out yesterday's heavy posting from the Panhandle.

Part 1: around *Union Square*.


DSC01363 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01364 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01365 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01375 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01377 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01376 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01379 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01380 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01384 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01387 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 2: even more *Union Square* photos.


DSC01394 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01396 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01397 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01398 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01400 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01402 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01403 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01404 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01405 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01406 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 3: random scenes at the *Town Center Corte Madera* in *Marin County*.


DSC07321 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07323 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07324 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07325 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07327 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07328 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07329 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07330 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07332 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07333 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07335 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07336 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 4: random scenes around *San Rafael*.


DSC07307 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07311 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07312 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07314 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07315 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07340 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07342 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07343 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07344 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07346 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Great updates, FOD - I think your photos are getting even better, recently.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

openlyJane said:


> Great updates, FOD - I think your photos are getting even better, recently.


Really? What do you mean? Thank you for your complement. :hug:

For today, a mini showcase from on board a bus, heading along 24th Street the *Mission District*, from my *Flickr* collection.


DSC03798 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03800 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03802 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03803 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03804 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03805 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03806 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03807 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03808 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03809 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03810 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03811 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03812 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03814 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03815 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03816 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03817 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03818 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03820 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03822 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

For today, yet another mini showcase... at the *Golden Gate Bridge*. From my *Flickr* collection.


DSC03985 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03987 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03988 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03989 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03990 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03991 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03995 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03996 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04000 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04004 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04005 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04006 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04008 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04011 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04013 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04014 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04015 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04016 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04017 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04018 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Fab pics of the bridge, FOD. I could not remember if it was a tolled bridge - but it appears from your photos that it is?


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Found my inspiration again to showcase much more of *San Francisco*... I know it's tough, especially I have too many images sitting from other communities as well. But, I will make sure I'll present this as fast as possible so that I can cover the rest of the region, starting with a preview later on.

Part 1: around the *Financial District*, heading west towards *Union Square* with a little glimpse of *Chinatown*.


DSC07967 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07968 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07972 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07977 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07981 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07982 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07984 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07986 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07987 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07988 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 2: still on a walk along *Sutter Street* heading west, particularly on Sutter & Kearny Streets.


DSC07992 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07994 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07996 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07998 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07999 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08000 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08001 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08004 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08005 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08009 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 3: focusing on *Sutter & Kearny Streets*, just north of *Union Square* and one block south of the main *Chinatown* gate on Grant & Bush Streets.


DSC08011 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08012 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08013 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08014 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08019 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08028 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08030 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08032 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08034 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08037 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

openlyJane said:


> Fab pics of the bridge, FOD. I could not remember if it was a tolled bridge - but it appears from your photos that it is?


The Golden Gate Bridge has been—and still is—a tolled bridge since its opening in 1937. It introduced one-way toll collection in 19 October 1968, eliminating toll collection in the northbound direction (to Marin County), effectively doubling the toll rate heading southbound (to San Francisco) and made traffic flow more efficient with the system. Now, the entire Toll Plaza is unmanned, introducing *all-electronic tolling* on 27 March 2013. The system now is that you can choose either of these methods:

• *Pay-By-Plate* — recommended for crossings less than once a week. You can pay your tolls online using a credit card or by cash at the Toll Office right next to the Toll Plaza (as well as several locations). _Note: if you're renting a car, ask your rental car company regarding their policies on crossing tolled bridges in the San Francisco Bay Area before attempting to cross_. Currently, the toll rate for vehicles with two axles (cars) stands at $6, with incremental increases for vans, buses, and trucks.

• *FasTrak* — this is an electronic transponder mounted on board vehicles and trucks that give toll discounts when crossing all seven Bay Area bridges and speeds you up when using the high-occupancy toll (HOT) lanes and tolled roads around the region and the State of California. This is recommended if you're planning to stay here for over a month and planning to use the bridges and toll roads often. This is also required if you drive as a carpool (defined by the Bridge Authority as a vehicle with three or more people on board, driver included, and is strictly enforced), in which you will get a discounted toll rate of $3, lower than the standard discounted toll of $5. It operates between 5–9am and 4–6pm, and carpools must use a certain toll booth (Toll Booth 2, second from the rightmost toll booth) to get the discounted toll. 

More information on Golden Gate Bridge toll rates — it also explains what other discounts the Bridge Authority gives for hybrid and clean air vehicles.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

A mini collection for today: I've ridden the two new shuttle routes that go through my place in Novato so that I can head to and from Northgate Mall in San Rafael. Along the way, I took images heading _southbound_ (towards San Rafael), retracing the roots of a former bus line that used to operate the route several years ago... and now, it has been restored as a shuttle service. These scenes are from *Marinwood* (actually a Census-Designated Place, in which its police is contracted to the Marin County Sheriff and has its own fire department) and *Terra Linda* neighborhoods in *San Rafael*. From my *Flickr* collection.

Part A: Marinwood and Lucas Valley.


DSC04163 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04166 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04167 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04168 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04169 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04170 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04171 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04173 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04175 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04176 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part B: Terra Linda neighborhood, San Rafael.


DSC04177 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04178 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04179 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04180 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04183 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04185 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04186 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04187 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04188 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04189 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04190 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04192 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04194 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04198 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04209 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

For the 1,000th post on my flagship thread, I'm looking at doing something really special: I'll be sharing the best shots I've taken from of each of the nine-county San Francisco Bay Area, with highlights of the best and worst (and I mean very intriguing). From my *Flickr* and *Photobucket* collections.

*Alameda County*


DSC01059 by anthonynachor, on Flickr



​
*Contra Costa County*





​
*Marin County*


DSC07268 by anthonynachor, on Flickr




DSC05467 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​
*Napa County*


DSC06109 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06127 by anthonynachor, on Flickr

​
*City and County of San Francisco*


DSC05619 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05793 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00366 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​
*San Mateo County*





​
*Santa Clara County*





​
*Solano County* - Note the big error on one of the pics.





​
*Sonoma County*





​
I have two more Urban Showcase collections you might want to check out as well: *Bay Area Transit in Pictures* and *My 2013 Vacations in Pictures*. Check them out on the signature below! _Note: the 2013 Vacation Pics is listed as SoCal Vacation on the signature_.

And by the way, if there is any attraction or community you'd like me to present by request, let me know here.


----------



## M_J_J

fieldsofdreams said:


> ​


What is in this building ? I ask because Herbert it's also famous polish writer.



>


Nice view kay: .
You remind me that I should finally go to the lake near Warsaw 



>


I don't see the inscription in Polish


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ i.e. Poland cannot into relevance hno:

+ Bahasa Indonesia is in that picture!


----------



## fieldsofdreams

@M_J_J let me answer your questions quickly...

- On the *Herbert* sign, it is actually the *Herbert Hotel*, which is one of the more independently-owned hotels in San Francisco. But, tell me more about Herbert as a famous personality in Poland...

- Ah yes. The view with yachts on tow is actually the *San Rafael Yacht Club* located due east of Downtown San Rafael, the county center of Marin County. There are quite a bit of yacht clubs and docks around Marin County, including Sausalito, Tiburon, Belvedere, Corte Madera, and Novato, in which most of those boats would be for recreational uses.

- Awww I'm sorry to hear that. I wonder what the Polish greeting for "Welcome" is because I don't know if it will be inscribed on those steps... if not, I'll look for it somewhere in San Francisco.

@bozen hehe _Selamat Datang_ is also in Malay aside from Indonesian, right? I mean, for some reason, the Bridge District placed the Tagalog phrase _Maligayang Pagdating_ right next to the English inscription of Welcome...


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ Yes.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ I knew it! 

For today, a continuation of my *Union Square* walk in San Francisco from last Tuesday... from my *Flickr* collection.

Part 4: still along *Sutter Street*, heading west between Stockton and Powell Streets.


DSC08040 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08044 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08048 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08051 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08053 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08061 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08062 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08063 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08065 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08066 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 5: heading south on *Powell Street* towards *Union Square*. Might as well include some transit pics for a little taste of what I showcase on my companion thread, *Bay Area Transit in Pictures*.


DSC08067 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08069 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08072 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08076 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08077 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08078 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08079 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08080 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08081 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08083 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08085 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08088 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08089 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08091 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08092 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​
If you enjoy my transit photos, continue on to my Bay Area Transit in Pictures thread here where you'll get to see much more than just the cable cars, taxis, and tour buses.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 6: still around *Union Square*.


DSC08094 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08097 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08101 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08104 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08105 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08110 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08112 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08121 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08126 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08128 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## M_J_J

fieldsofdreams said:


> But, tell me more about Herbert as a famous personality in Poland...


It's hard to say something in two words. He has quite long note in english Wikipedia if you are interested to know something about him. 



> I wonder what the Polish greeting for "Welcome" is because I don't know if it will be inscribed on those steps... if not, I'll look for it somewhere in San Francisco.


Welcome in polish is "Witamy".


----------



## fieldsofdreams

M_J_J said:


> It's hard to say something in two words. He has quite long note in english Wikipedia if you are interested to know something about him.
> 
> Welcome in polish is "Witamy".


Ah... so Zbigniew Herbert must be one of Poland's most influential publishers and play directors of his time. I'd love to read a bit more about him!  Well, I hope the Polish consulate here in San Francisco will help me understand a bit more about his life and his passion for literary works. 

And I'll keep "Witamy" in mind: when I happen to see that anywhere in the City, I'll take a pic of it and post it here.


----------



## bozenBDJ

Or '_Selamat Datang_' by simply visiting the _KJRI _San Fransisco  .


----------



## raider12

i agree with Jane, your stuff is awesome and going off the charts! . Love the San Rafael and Corte Madera especially


----------



## fieldsofdreams

This weekend has been really tough for me that I had no time to upload more new sets from around the region, so let me do my best and catch up with a few more sets from around *Union Square*, as well as a few mini showcases afterwards to catch up. From both my *Flickr* and *Photobucket* collections.

Part 7: a walk along *Powell Street*. Let me add a transit pic for a better context...


DSC08130 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08131 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08133 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08134 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08136 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08137 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08139 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08140 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08142 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08144 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

raider12 said:


> i agree with Jane, your stuff is awesome and going off the charts! . Love the San Rafael and Corte Madera especially


Thanks a lot indeed! :hug: I just truly want to be a better photographer and explore much more of the region I love going around! :yes:

Part 8: walking along *Powell Street* towards *Market Street*. Let me also add in a few more transit pics as well...


DSC08148 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08150 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08154 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08159 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08160 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08162 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08163 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08167 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08169 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08171 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

All right, I realized that I've reached the final part of my latest *Union Square* series... it means it's time for me to switch and share a few mini collections to catch up with my long absence from posting here!

The main theme for this set of mini collections is focused on a particular part of Marin County, *Ross Valley*. This area of Marin contains the communities of *Fairfax*, *Kentfield*, *Ross*, and *San Anselmo*, and this is also the area where College of Marin is located. From my *Photobucket* collection.

Mini collection, part 1: Town of *San Anselmo*.



















​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Mini collection, part 2: more *San Anselmo* images.



















​


----------



## openlyJane

Just love those San Francisco trams!


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Thanks, Jane! San Francisco still has those cable cars and streetcars that run through mostly the tourist trails, and I am looking at riding one of those cable cars once again soon before departing for Las Vegas this weekend! 

Well, as I was scouring through my *Photobucket* collections and noting their positions, I've found these San Francisco views from on top *Twin Peaks*. Fortunately, these are some of the better shots I've taken with my old camera... yet I've already missed going to this part of the City because it requires me to drive up there. I will truly find a way to go up here again and use my new camera (and eventually upload it to *Flickr* in the process) to take these similar shots again. Never mind those black spots you might see in many of the shots; those have been there for some time with the camera. And by the way, these were images _before_ having a Panorama image setting on my new camera.





















​
Looking back to Twin Peaks from The Castro District:

​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

So to continue my theme on the *Ross Valley* in Marin County...

Part 3: *Town of Ross*. Situated along Sir Francis Drake Boulevard, this town is one of the most affluent in Marin County, and it is also home to one of the most prestigious schools in the Bay Area, The Branson School



















​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

For today, even more images from the *Ross Valley*, from my *Photobucket* collection.

Part 4: more images from *Ross*.



















​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 5: even more pictures from *Ross*, starting to walk towards *Ross Common*, the main square in town.



















​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 6: more *Ross* images, focusing on Ross Common and its town center.



















​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Continuing from my *Ross Valley* showcase... from my *Photobucket* collection.

Part 7: strolling through the *Town of Ross*.



















​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 8: still going through *Ross*, now in the downtown area.



















​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 9: still going through *Ross*.



















​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 10: now around the *Ross Common*.



















​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Bonus showcase: more images from the *Golden Gate Bridge*.


DSC04022 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04023 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04024 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04026 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04027 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04028 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04029 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04030 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04032 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04033 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

See you've got that fog again!


----------



## fieldsofdreams

openlyJane said:


> See you've got that fog again!


I know, Jane... I know. San Francisco in the summer can be especially foggy, and it most likely happens between dusk and dawn the next day, with the remainder of the day (around midday) being a postcard perfect time of day to take high quality images. It's best to check the cloud movement from west to east as the day progresses as that is a typical trajectory of fog coming in with the onshore winds that create the whiteout conditions at the Golden Gate Bridge.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Continuing my *Ross Valley* collection, more images from the *Town of Ross*. From my *Photobucket* collection.

Part 11: still around *Ross Common*.



















​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 12: still around the *Ross Common*, especially at the town *War Memorial* plaque.



















​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Posting update: my sincere apologies if I haven't updated this thread lately, but, I will share with you a Flickr link that showcases my excursion to the *Coit Tower* in San Francisco. Click here for the collection, and I will resume normal posting here by around Monday. :wave:


----------



## fieldsofdreams

My apologies if I haven't updated this thread for nearly a week now (except for a short update while I was in Las Vegas), so I'm planning to do mini showcases for the next two days so that I can restart my collection. These mini showcases also allow you to have a preview of what's to come. 

I went to Las Vegas for two days, and I've returned safe and sound last Sunday. And, you may be surprised to know that since my last showcase from Ross, I am now a moderator! :yes: Indeed, I moderate the Philippine Forums right now, in which I am learning tricks and techniques at the moment.

So, for my mini showcases... from my *Flickr* collection.

Part 1: a little preview to the county center of San Mateo County, *Redwood City*. This may not be the largest city, population-wise, in the county (Daly City), but it is an economic center for the southern part of San Mateo County with a vibrant downtown area, hosting to multiple county and state offices, and *Sequoia Station* anchors the city center.


DSC05224 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04915 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04906 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04942 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04912 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05046 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05029 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05343 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05081 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05267 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 2: scenes from a little outside *UC Berkeley*.


DSC07213 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07199 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07202 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07204 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07208 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07209 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07210 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07219 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07221 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07222 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 3: some images from *Downtown Oakland*.


DSC06560 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06566 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06570 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06575 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06578 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06580 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06582 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06586 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06592 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06595 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 4: more images from *Tiburon*.


DSC05330 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05332 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05334 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05335 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05336 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05337 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05338 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05342 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05351 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05355 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05359 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 5: some photos from *Sausalito*.


DSC05427 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05428 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05429 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05431 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05434 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05435 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05437 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05438 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05442 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05443 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

For today, in conjunction with my latest showcase on *Bay Area Transit in Pictures* featuring *Redwood City Caltrain*, I will be showcasing a brand new Bay Area city, *Redwood City*. I have already shown a little preview of the city's most important attractions; now, I will show them in detail. All images will be from my *Flickr* collection.

Part 1: the walk starts on the northeast edge of Downtown, heading towards the *County Center*.


DSC04884 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04887 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04889 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04890 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04892 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04893 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04894 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04895 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04897 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04898 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 2: continuing my walk around *Redwood City*, heading towards *County Center*.


DSC04900 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04904 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04907 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04909 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04911 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04913 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04915 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04916 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04917 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04919 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## raider12

Tiburon is incredible. That little downtown with the restaurants on the water where you can just sit back and have a few cold beers:cheers: looking at The City glistening across the bay. Sigh.................:bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## fieldsofdreams

raider12 said:


> Tiburon is incredible. That little downtown with the restaurants on the water where you can just sit back and have a few cold beers:cheers: looking at The City glistening across the bay. Sigh.................:bow::bow::bow::bow:


Thanks, my friend! Indeed, Tiburon and Sausalito are fantastic places to visit, especially at night where you can bar-hop or eat at a restaurant with window seating facing San Francisco... it is indeed a captivating and memorable experience. Most fortunately, I don't need to cross the Golden Gate Bridge because those are *in my own county*, and I can reach both of them by transit pretty easily. 

My apologies again for not updating this thread (along with my companion threads), and I will be working hard today to provide as many updates as possible... from my *Flickr* collection, with a continuation of my *Redwood City* showcase.

Part 3: more *County Center* images. Also includes images about a future way to get around Redwood City: called *Bay Area Bike Share*, you can rent a bike, cycle around a city or two, and return it to a bike station in multiple locations, from San Francisco to San Jose, and this service will begin from 29 August 2013.


DSC04920 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04921 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04923 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04926 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04927 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04930 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04932 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04934 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04935 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04939 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 4: even more *County Center* images, as well as walking towards the *Theatre District*.


DSC04941 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04943 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04946 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04948 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04951 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04954 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04960 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04962 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04963 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04964 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 5: heading towards the *Theatre District*, but I also want to cover more streets...


DSC04899 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04903 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04949 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04955 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04959 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04966 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04969 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04970 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04972 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04973 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 6: even more from *County Center* and *Theatre District*.


DSC04975 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04976 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04980 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04981 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04984 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04985 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04986 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04988 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04989 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04990 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 7: walking towards the *Theatre District* and *Downtown* area.


DSC04991 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04992 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04993 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04994 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04995 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04997 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04998 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04999 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05000 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05001 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​
Spot my reflection from one of the pics...  It's pretty easy, and no brownie given.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 8: walking around *Downtown*...


DSC05002 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05003 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05005 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05006 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05007 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05008 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05009 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05011 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05012 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05013 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 9: still around Downtown, towards the *Theatre District*.


DSC05015 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05016 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05017 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05019 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05020 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05021 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05022 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05023 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05024 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05027 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 10: at the *Theatre District*, with the San Mateo County Museum and Fox Theater in row. For a description of the Fox Theater, see previous post.


DSC05026 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05028 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05029 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05031 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05033 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05035 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05037 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05038 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05039 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05040 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

A great tour Fod.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Thanks, Jane! I spent around five hours meandering through its interesting downtown area since it appears to be more developed (with a higher density than other suburban towns) than others, and I really like downtown areas of such scales. :yes:

For today, even more images from *Redwood City*... from my *Flickr* collection.

Part 11: even more images from the *Theatre District*.


DSC05042 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05044 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05046 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05048 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05050 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05052 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05053 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05054 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05055 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05056 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 12: even more from the *Theatre District* after lunch.


DSC05062 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05064 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05067 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05068 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05070 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05071 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05072 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05077 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05078 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05079 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 13: heading towards *Civic Center*, eventually towards *Sequoia Station*.


DSC05081 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05082 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05084 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05085 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05086 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05087 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05088 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05091 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05092 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05094 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 14: looking back at the *Theatre District*, but not really done yet with Downtown Redwood City...


DSC05093 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05095 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05096 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05097 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05099 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05100 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05101 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05102 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05104 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05105 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 15: just when I thought of taking Caltrain to San Jose, I told myself, "nah, still too early!" So I moved along... and some of these images can also be viewed on my companion thread, *Bay Area Transit in Pictures* (link below).


DSC05106 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05107 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05108 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05109 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05113 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05114 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05119 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05120 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05121 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05125 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## bozenBDJ

fieldsofdreams said:


> Part 7: walking towards the *Theatre District* and *Downtown* area.
> 
> 
> DSC04991 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​



What about those who didn't own a phone? :dunno: ​


----------



## Benonie

Great tour! I was wondering if the art deco looking architecture on previous posts is original old style, or mostly new architecture. Everything looks so clean under that blue skye.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

bozenBDJ said:


> What about those who didn't own a phone? :dunno:


Pay-by-phone is an alternative option to paying directly on one of those machines, especially if the queues to them are long (especially true on busy weekdays at lunchtime). And by the way, those machines also accept credit and debit cards, as well as the traditional cash and coins, and if you happen to park a bit further away, you can still pay for your parking using a nearby parking meter (for example: if you happen to park around 1/4 to 1/2 km away, and the parking spot is still under the electronic meter, then you will need to remember your parking number, punch it into the machine, and pay as usual). Alternatively, some users pay online too using their laptops.  The interesting part is, you cannot use the electronic meters if your parking spot happens to be a coin-operated meter (unless a sign indicates that you can also phone them, provide the parking spot number, and pay with your debit or credit card).



Benonie said:


> Great tour! I was wondering if the art deco looking architecture on previous posts is original old style, or mostly new architecture. Everything looks so clean under that blue skye.


It's pretty hard to tell, especially I went there for the first time... I will do another exploration of the area next time and start asking more questions about the architecture because to me, many of those buildings downtown were recently built, if not made around 20 to 40 years ago. I'm especially keen with the County Museum building (the one with a domed roof), in which it shows its age and elegance as a symbol of the city.


----------



## raider12

I've got to get down to Redwood City, that is really nice. I just love Marin , Sonoma and Napa counties so much that when I'm not in The City itself i am up there. I've got to change up a little and drive down the peninsula. Last time out i took my wife to see Stanford and we also were in downtown San Mateo (i think) it had a nice downtown with a bunch of shops and restaurants but Redwood City seems nicer


----------



## fieldsofdreams

raider12 said:


> I've got to get down to Redwood City, that is really nice. I just love Marin , Sonoma and Napa counties so much that when I'm not in The City itself i am up there. I've got to change up a little and drive down the peninsula. Last time out i took my wife to see Stanford and we also were in downtown San Mateo (i think) it had a nice downtown with a bunch of shops and restaurants but Redwood City seems nicer


Oh yeah? I want to ask: what parts of Marin do you visit often because that's where I live... in Novato? I mean, I roam around the county so much that I just love visiting so many familiar places, yet I also want to explore new ones too.  Redwood City has a lovely and charming downtown area that I'd love to visit it again, not just because of its walkability, but also of its wealth in shops, restaurants, and entertainment venues, all of which I want to see in San Rafael, Novato, and other cities up here in the North Bay.

And speaking of Redwood City, some more photos... from my *Flickr* collection.

Part 16: around the *Caltrain Station*.


DSC05131 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05132 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05133 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05135 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05147 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05149 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05157 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05161 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05166 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05172 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 17: still around the *Caltrain Station*.


DSC05179 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05180 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05183 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05185 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05188 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05194 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05201 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05202 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05203 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05205 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

For today, even more images from *Redwood City*... from my *Flickr* collection.

Part 18: even more images from around the *Caltrain Station*, and starting to walk away from it again.


DSC05221 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05222 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05223 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05226 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05228 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05229 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05230 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05231 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05232 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05233 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 26:


DSC05315 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05316 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05317 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05319 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05320 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05321 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05322 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05323 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05324 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05325 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 27:


DSC05326 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05327 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05328 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05329 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05330 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05331 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05333 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05334 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05335 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05336 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Bonus showcase, part 1: some random shots around *Marin County* over the long Labor Day weekend... from my *Flickr* collection.


DSC08086 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08087 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08089 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08090 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08091 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08093 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08096 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08097 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08099 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08100 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08102 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08103 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08104 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08106 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08109 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Bonus showcase, part 2: some random shots from around *Sonoma County* as part of my long Labor Day weekend. Also includes road shots.


DSC08120 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08123 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08125 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08127 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08128 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08129 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08130 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08131 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08136 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08145 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08155 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08157 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

For today, a showcase focusing on the *San Francisco-Oakland Bay Bridge*, especially on the new eastern span. From my *Flickr* collection.


DSC08534 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08536 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08537 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08540 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08543 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08545 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08547 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08549 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08551 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


Out with the Old (left), In with the New (right) by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

All right, let me conclude my long and meandering walk around *Redwood City*... from my *Flickr* collection.

Part 28: around the *Historic District*, with Hotel Sequoia.


DSC05337 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05338 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05339 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05340 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05345 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05346 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05347 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05348 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05350 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05351 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 29: walking between *Downtown* and *City Hall* via a parking lot.


DSC05352 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05353 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05355 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05356 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05357 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05359 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05360 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05362 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05364 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05365 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 30: still walking around *City Hall* before heading towards Sequoia Station. Finally, the last part of the multi-part series.


DSC05366 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05367 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05368 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05371 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05373 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05374 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05375 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05377 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05381 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05386 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Bonus showcase, part 1: various shots of *Union Square* at dusk.


DSC05025 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05028 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05032 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05041 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05045 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05052 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05056 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05065 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05067 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05074 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Bonus showcase, part 2: some residential shots near my place in *Novato*. Includes a handful of mass transit pics.


DSC04218 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04220 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04221 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04223 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04224 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04225 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04226 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04227 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04228 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04229 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

My apologies for not updating this thread as much as I could... but, I will do my best to bring it up once again! 

So, as I perused through my huge *Flickr* collection (link below), I've found that I haven't shared a more interesting side of one of San Francisco's famed landmarks, the *Coit Tower*, which includes murals from several local artists commissioned to paint the interiors to commemorate the City's recovery after the Great 1906 San Francisco Earthquake and Fire, as well as the Great Depression that happened years earlier. And while I have so much more images from San Francisco in the collection, I'm looking at doing this one first because I find these images very interesting. This collection was made as a result of a field trip to the tower which showed the more intimate side of San Francisco's history.

More information on Coit Tower and Pioneer Hill

Part 1: the views and tower exterior.


DSC04206 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04207 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04208 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04209 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04210 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04211 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04213 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04217 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04218 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04219 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 2: more views and tower exterior.


DSC04221 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04222 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04223 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04225 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04228 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04229 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04231 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04232 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04234 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04235 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 3: even more views...


DSC04238 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04239 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04240 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04242 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04243 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04248 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04250 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04251 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04252 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04253 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 4: the mural showcase begins. The murals depict various themes focused during the economic recovery period of the 1930s, including agriculture, industry, and urban life.


DSC04254 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04257 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04258 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04259 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04260 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04262 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04264 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04265 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04266 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04267 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 5: even more murals. On this particular set, one can visualize the media situation at the time, especially around the United States.


DSC04268 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04269 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04271 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04272 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04273 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04274 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04275 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04276 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04277 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04278 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Bonus Showcase, Part 1: an eclectic mix of buildings and open spaces around *Downtown Oakland*.


DSC06786 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06789 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06790 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06791 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06792 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06793 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06794 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06795 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06796 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06797 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Bonus showcase, part 2: even more images from around *Downtown Oakland* as a preview to a larger showcase later on.


DSC06848 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06850 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06857 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06865 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06866 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06875 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06879 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06881 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06883 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06890 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Hey Fod, see you're a Mod. It Rhymes!

Love the murals.


----------



## raider12

welcome back Anthony, we missed you! I love Telegraph Hill and North Beach


----------



## Botev1912

Nice pictures. What camera do you use?


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 16: finally on Winchester Boulevard, which is nearly a straight shot to Valley Fair Mall, passing by Santa Clara Mission Cemetery.


DSC04339 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


DSC04341 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


DSC04342 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


DSC04344 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


DSC04345 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


DSC04346 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


DSC04347 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


DSC04348 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


DSC04349 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


DSC04350 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 16: finally on Winchester Boulevard, which is nearly a straight shot to Valley Fair Mall, passing by Santa Clara Mission Cemetery.


DSC04339 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


DSC04341 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


DSC04342 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


DSC04344 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


DSC04345 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


DSC04346 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


DSC04347 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


DSC04348 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


DSC04349 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


DSC04350 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 17: approaching my destination for this leg, Valley Fair Mall, as Winchester Boulevard enters San Jose.


DSC04351 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


DSC04352 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


DSC04353 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


DSC04355 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


DSC04356 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


DSC04357 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


DSC04359 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


DSC04360 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


DSC04362 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


DSC04363 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 18: reaching the end of my leg at Valley Fair Transit Center, with a little walking tour of Westfield Valley Fair.


DSC04364 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


DSC04366 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


DSC04367 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


DSC04370 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


DSC04372 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


DSC04375 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


DSC04377 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


DSC04380 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


DSC04381 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


DSC04383 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr​


----------



## DWest

wow, nice ton of photos....this is absolutely a photo tour and I'm liking it.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Thank you! :hug:

So, after my little adventure around *Valley Fair Shopping Center*, I rode on another bus heading to Downtown San Jose. The route itinerary is below... with Line 323, another VTA bus line, I rode the limited-stop service eastbound from Stevens Creek at Santana Row to 1st & Santa Clara LR Station.

Green - portion of line I've ridden, limited stop route
Dark Blue - portion of line not covered
Red circle - official bus stops
Purple - LR lines
Gray - roads with connecting bus stops
Light Blue - freeway


vtaline323-042115 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr​
As for this collection, this continues from my Winchester Boulevard photo showcase since it constitutes as one trip.

Part 19: sights around Valley Fair Mall and Santana Row


DSC04385 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


DSC04387 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


DSC04388 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


DSC04389 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


DSC04391 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


DSC04392 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


DSC04395 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


DSC04396 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


DSC04397 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


DSC04398 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 20: boarding the Line 323 bus and going through Stevens Creek Blvd and San Carlos Street.


DSC04399 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


DSC04400 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


DSC04402 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


DSC04405 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


DSC04406 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


DSC04407 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


DSC04408 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


DSC04409 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


DSC04410 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


DSC04411 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 21: along San Carlos Street between Bascom and Meridian.


DSC04413 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


DSC04414 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


DSC04415 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


DSC04416 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


DSC04418 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


DSC04420 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


DSC04421 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


DSC04423 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


DSC04425 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


DSC04426 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Part 21: along San Carlos Street around Meridian Avenue.


DSC04427 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


DSC04428 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


DSC04429 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


DSC04430 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


DSC04431 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


DSC04432 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


DSC04434 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


DSC04435 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


DSC04436 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


DSC04437 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr​


----------



## skylark

liking your photo series, it's like traveling with you.


----------



## capricorn2000

nice. I'm guessing those photos on the upper part of this page are of Santa Clara?
I think we've been to this area where Westfield shopping mall is back in 2007. I bought a t-shirt at armani xchange 
somewhere in the 2nd floor and had dinner at cheesecake factory. then we proceeded to downtown San Jose 
and took some photos of the city hall, just the exterior as it was already close for the day. the reason is that -
it was at the city hall lobby where my cousin who drove us there, celebrated her 25th wedding anniversary 
like 2 months back and we didn't attend..


----------

